# Zeigt eure 6Points und 7Points



## da_killerk (13. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

ich möchte hier den 6 und 7 Point Thread erföffnen.

Hier mein neues 6Point.

















































Das Bike ist noch nicht ganz fertig, hinten habe ich derzeit noch das Laufrad aus meinem Sunday drin, weil ich noch auf meine Hope Pro II 150x12mm warte, der goldene Lenker ist keine Absicht, letztes jahr waren die Syntace lenker lange nicht verfügbar und so habe ich zum goldenen gegriffen, weil diese lieferbar waren.

Der Rahmen hat sehr viele und schöne Details. So sind zum Beispiel alle Drehmomente auf dem Lack neben der entsprechenden Schraube aufgedruckt! Die Zugführung ist ähnlich dem des Sunday und macht einen guten Eindruck. Das 1.5 Steuerrohr wird auch wie beim Sunday mit einem FSA Zero Stack Steuersatz bestückt und so bleibt die Front schön niedrig.

Insgesamt macht das Bike einen genialen Eindruck und der Hinterbau fühlt sich sehr nach dem des Sundays an, nur eben im Verhältniss mit weniger Federweg.

Das Gewicht liegt derzeit mit DH Bereifung bei 16,5 kg. Mit Hope Nabe und leichteren Reifen müßte es dann unter die 16kg kommen.

Hier mal eine kurze Teileliste:

Rahmen: 6point 4 Rahmen 17" Medium, 2008, Fox DHX Air 3.0 Dämpfer 222mm Länge
Gabel: RS Lyrik U-Turn
Bremsen: Hope Mono 4/ Mono Mini
Lenker: Syntace Vector DH Low Riser, 70mm breit
Vorbau: Syntace Mega Force, 55mm
Sattelstütze: Race Face Evolve XC, 30,0mm
Sattel: SQ-Lqb 612
Naben: Hope Pro II
Felgen: Mavic EX 823, UST, 36 Loch,
Kurbel: FSA Moto X, 83mm, 165mm Länge
Schaltung: XTR Schaltwerk, XT Hebel, Saint Umwerfer 47,5mm Kettenlinie
Kettenführung: In Planung

Werde nach ein paar Touren und FR Einsätzen mal etwas über die Fahreigenschaften im Gelände schreiben.

Gruss da_KillerK


----------



## fatcrobat (13. Mai 2008)

schickes teil aber du mußt keine angst vor den sundays haben  und brauchst dich mit dem auch nich verstecken 
ride on


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## da_killerk (13. Mai 2008)

sunday und 6point stehen bei mir zusammen in einer box und verstehen sich gut.

Gruss da_KillerK


----------



## fabs8 (13. Mai 2008)

verstehe 

...auf jeden ein heißes Eisen Dein Pferd


----------



## Anges (14. November 2008)

moin!

wie faehrt sich das 6point denn? hast du das 6point4 gekauft und umgebaut oder den rahmen so bekommen? wo bekommt man die und was wiegt es in deiner aufbauvariante?

gruesse Anges


----------



## da_killerk (14. November 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe das 6 Point 4 als Komplettbike in USA gekauft, importiert und hier die Einzelteile verkauft. Mittlerweile habe ich durch den Austausch von ein paar Teilen noch ordentlich Gewicht runtergenommen. Habe eine FSA Light Kurbel, Fox 36 Float RC2 und einen SQ Lab 611 Sattel dran. Das Gesamtgewicht liegt nun bei 15kg.
Fahren ist immer wieder der Wahnsinn, es fährt sich bergauf aufgrund des Hinterbaus und des steilen Sitzwinkels extrem leichtgängig und bergab ist es bisher der beste Freerider, den ich je hatte. Im Vergleich zum Sunday ist es bergab gar nicht so viel langsamer und ich habe in diversen Bikeparks direkte Vergleiche zwischen meinem Sunday und dem 6 Point gemacht. Vom Fahrverhalten ähneln sich die Bikes und das 6Point steht dem Sunday gar nur in wenigen Situationen nach!
Kann dieses Bike nur jedem empfehlen, der ein sehr aktives Bike mit 160mm für bergauf und bergab sucht. 
Habe mittlerweile noch für Touren ein MK3 was sich auch super fährt!
Gruss da_killerk


----------



## Anges (15. November 2008)

hallo,
danke für deine schnelle antwort. ich will versuchen noch ein 08er 6point4 zu bekommen. danach wird nach und nach umgebaut. ich habe vor ne van rc2 und ne fsa light dranzubauen. ausserdem hab ich hier noch nen x9 und die neue saint bremsen. wenn der umbau dann soweit abgeschlossen ist soll nen anderer laufradsatz mit pro2 naben rein, aber das kann noch dauern muss ja erst mal noch nen 08er bekommen!  wenn ich eins hab meld ich mich nochmal bei dir!

achja, ganz wichtig waere fuer mich noch die frage zur groesse:
ich bin 172 und tendiere somit mehr zu S -was meinst du dazu?

grüsse  Anges


----------



## da_killerk (16. November 2008)

Hallo,
ich fahre bei 1,79 m Körpergröße ein M, ein Freund von mir in der Schweiz fährt bei 1,85m ein L. Ich würde dir, ein M empfehlen. Das S hat schon ein recht kurzes Oberrorhr. Am Besten mist du mal die Masse deines aktuellen Bikes aus und vergleichst sie mit denen der einzelnen 6 Point Größen.

Gruss da_killerk


----------



## Downhill Lucki (16. Dezember 2008)

hey setz doch mal ein aktuelles foto von deinem geschoss rein! +

cheers


----------



## Anges (26. Dezember 2008)

hier mein neues gefährt. ist ein m geworden, mit dem s haette ich mir wegen des kurzen oberrohrs echt in den allerwertesten gebissen!
hab bereits ein paar teile getauscht und heute eine ausgiebige (5std) runde gedreht. leider musste mein tiefes tretlager auf einem wanderweg bereits bekanntschaft mit einem stein machen -> delle am tretlager   ich hoffe das hat keine weiteren folgen.
ansonsten fährt sich das 6point echt nicht schlecht, jedoch anders als alle meine bisherigen räder. die front soll noch etwas leichter werden.

Frohe Weihnachten,
Anges


----------



## da_killerk (26. Dezember 2008)

yippie,
ich bin mit meinem 6point nicht mehr alleine....
anges du solltest am besten den dämpfer noch tunen. einfach die äußere luftkammer mit einem dickeren plastik auslegen. dann ist der dämpfer progressiver und du gewinnst an bodenfreiheit.
PS: bin heute erst mein 12,5kg mk3 mit neuer gabel im wald gefahren, leichte front lohnt sich immer.

gruss da_killerk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nuts (4. Januar 2009)

supergeil der Rahmen und dein Aufbau (da_killerk), vor allem dann auch noch in Gelb!


----------



## Philsen82 (11. Januar 2009)

Hi,

frage einfach mal hier rein. Suche ein 7 Point in L. Vielleicht hat ja jemand eins Ã¼ber oder eine Idee wo man sowas noch her bekommt. KÃ¶nnte es aus den USA fÃ¼r ca. 1700â¬ komplett mit Versand und Zoll importieren, aber ist halt schon nen mega act, und ich bin mir auch nicht so sicher ob des alles gut geht bei so ewig langen Versand wegen. Jemand schonmal was bei RS in USA gekauft? Hat das reibungslos geklappt? 

Bin fÃ¼r jede Info dankbar

GruÃ


----------



## Anges (26. Januar 2009)

hallo philsen82!

ich hab meins von den angelsachsen. war mir lieber da eu.

gruss


----------



## Philsen82 (27. Januar 2009)

Hi,

danke für die Antwort, aber ich hab auch schon nen gebrauchtes Rahmenkit zu einem guten Preis bei einem Händler in Österreich bekommen. 

Gruß


----------



## nuts (7. Februar 2009)

hui, mein 6PointD.D. ist endlich angekommen:













jetzt gehts ans Aufbauen!


----------



## Downhill Lucki (7. Februar 2009)

was hat es denn gekostet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nuts (28. Februar 2009)

sodele, der Aufbau geht weiter:


----------



## InSanE888 (4. März 2009)




----------



## Downhill Lucki (4. März 2009)

nice!


----------



## InSanE888 (4. März 2009)

macht so spaß das rad <3

btw. ich hab noch n foto aus wldbad für dich!mach ich die tage ma fertig...


----------



## CaLgOn (29. Mai 2009)

Hallo,
Ich stehe kurz vor dem Kauf eines Iron Horse 7 Point Rahmen und hätte noch ein paar Fragen! Ich komme aus dem DH Race bereich und bin bis jetzt auch nur DH Bikes gefahren, macht das 7 Point sehr viel mit? (Ich fahre nicht immer sauber!) Ist die Hinterbauperformance auf Sunday Niveau? Was wiegt der Rahmen genau, habe mal was von 4,2 Kg inkl. Dämpfer gelesen, was für ein 180mm Bike natürlich ein Top gewicht ist. Wie sieht es mit Air Dämpfern (DHX 5.0 Air / Evolver ISX 6) im 7 Point und allgemein bei den DW Link Bikes aus, passen die gut zum Hinterbau, oder sollte man doch beim Coil bleiben für max. Performance?

So ich hoffe es antwortet auch jemand, fahren ja nicht viele diesen Rahmen. Über Antworten von 6 Pointfahrern würde ich mich auch freuen!

Gruß Markus

P.S. Welche Rahmengröße bei 184cm? Ich denke M sollte gut passen?


----------



## CaLgOn (2. Juni 2009)

Kann mir keiner was dazu sagen?


----------



## Downhill Lucki (2. Juni 2009)

sorry, kann dir leider nicht helfen! weiß nur, dass das 7point mit dhx 3.0 air tuned 3,7kilo wiegt und derb geil anspricht! hab es zwar hier stehen, bin aber nur 1mal damit gefahren, da es verkauft wird!

cheers

ps: ironhorse rockt!


----------



## da_killerk (12. August 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

irgendwie taugen die Schaltaugen am 6Point nicht sehr viel. Ohne gegen irgendwas zu fahren habe ich mir das Schaltauge zum zweiten Mal nach hinten verbogen.

Gibt es in Deutschland bzw. Umland Schaltaugen zu kaufen?

Gruß
Da_Killerk


----------



## luk! (15. August 2009)

JA


----------



## Stefan3500 (25. Oktober 2009)

hier mal Meins

Bild kommt mal noch ein besseres (war zu dunkel für mein Objektiv)






Gruß
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## santacruzer71 (19. Dezember 2009)

Hi Leute, hat jemand ne Alu Steckachse für mein 6 Point über?


----------



## Stefan3500 (19. Dezember 2009)

kauf die von sixpack racing , gibts bei mountaibikes.net


Gruß
Stefan


----------



## santacruzer71 (20. Dezember 2009)

Danke für den Tipp.
Aber, hat denn niemand was rumliegen?


----------



## CaLgOn (21. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,
Ich bräuchte nochmal eure Hilfe. Meine Körpergröße liegt bei ca. 183cm, damit liegte ich für das 6 Point wohl zwischen M und L, generell mag ich aber eher kleinere Rahmen. Ist ein M Rahmen noch fahrbar? Und wie sieht es mit der Bikeparktauglichkeit des 6 Point aus, kann der gut was weg stecken? Generell fahre ich in letzter Zeit eigentlich nur noch Trails, aber eben doch auch 3-4 mal im Jahr nach Winterberg und im Sommer nach Österreich oder PDS. Haben die alten (bis 2007) 6 Point Rahmen nur genau 6" Federweg und die ab 2008 6,3", oder war IH bei den alten Modellen nur zu faul für die 0,3"?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## santacruzer71 (23. Dezember 2009)

So, jetzt noch leichtere Laufräder. Dann ist mein Pferdchen fertig.


----------



## CaLgOn (28. Dezember 2009)

Kann mir evtl. noch jemand einen Tip geben, wo ich einen 6 Point Rahmen in L herbekommen könnte? Finde nur welche in M, oder L aus den USA, doch da habe ich dieses Jahr schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.

Danke


----------



## schweigi (14. Februar 2010)

Wie laufen die 6. so bergauf?


----------



## santacruzer71 (14. Februar 2010)

Ich bin sehr zufrieden, wenn man sitzen bleibt.


----------



## frankZer (20. Februar 2010)

Hi,
ich überlege mir ein 6point zu kaufen, hätte aber noch ein paar fragen dazu und hoffe das mir hier jemand helfen kann:
bekomme ich in dem hinterbau auch 2,5er Schwalbe reifen (z.B. Muddy Mary) unter?
1,5" oder 1 1/8" steuerrohr, bei ironhorse steht nichts und in manchen shops steht 1,5".
wie siehts mit bikeparktauglichkeit aus? dafür sollte es dann auch herhalten.
so nen allgemeiner fahr- und verarbeitungseindruck zum rahmen wär ganz schon.

schonmal vielen dank,
frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan3500 (23. Februar 2010)

also
Frage 1: KA fahr Momentan Ardent
        2: 1 1/8 Semiintegriert (1,5" hat das 7point)
        3: Bikeparktauglich Ja -in Grenzen  

Ist aber schon ein robuster (und schwerer) Rahmen.

Ansonsten: Lenkwinkel recht steil verglichen mit modernen Konstruktionen.
Fahrwerk schluckt sehr gut und pedaliert im kleinen KB Wippfrei den Berg hoch.

Fährt sich echt gut 

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## santacruzer71 (20. März 2010)

So, endlich mal wieder richtig ausgeritten die beiden....


----------



## no81 (21. März 2010)

santacruzer71 schrieb:


> So, endlich mal wieder richtig ausgeritten die beiden....



schöne 6points  hab jetzt auch eins, geht echt gut bergauf und bergab wie ein babysunday 
sag was ist in dem silbernen für ein dämpfer drin? monarch? wie geht er?


----------



## InSanE888 (21. März 2010)

no81 schrieb:


> schöne 6points   bergab wie ein babysunday



definitiv


----------



## Skeletor23 (3. April 2010)

Hi,
kann mir jemand sagen was ein 6 point 4 in Standardausführung ungefähr wiegt?


----------



## Beinkraft (15. April 2010)

meine pferdchen!

@skeletor23: glaube das 6p4 wiegt so 16kilo! (falls du das angebot bei crc ins auge gefasst hast, schlag zu! bin nach dem tausch der gabel super zufrieden!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan3500 (15. April 2010)

beide sehr geil


----------



## Beinkraft (15. April 2010)

danke!

allerdings fehlt mir noch das ironhorse azure zu meinem glück! bei crc gibts zwar ein vergleichbares cc-bike von IH, allerdings ohne dw-link!

jemand ein plan wo es noch das azure gibt?


----------



## SVK1899 (16. April 2010)

Probiers doch mal hier! ich glaub sowas suchst Du:

http://www.pearcecycles.co.uk/product/133


----------



## Beinkraft (16. April 2010)

ja, suche aber eines der besseren modelle, am liebsten das rote!

@skv1899: aber mal ne andere frage: wo hast du das sso her? ist das dass, was hier mal im bikemarkt für rund 5000,- angeboten wurde?


----------



## SVK1899 (16. April 2010)

Ja  genau das ist es!!!


----------



## Beinkraft (16. April 2010)

Krasser Typ!  das Bike ist zwar fett - aber soviel hätte ich nicht bezahlt


----------



## trek (23. April 2010)

Gibt es eigentlich eine Möglichkeit beim 6point4 2009 das Durchrauschen des Federweges beim Fox DHX AIR 3.0 in den Griff zu bekommen.

Ich habe mit Ausrüstung ca. 80 kg und der Dämpfer rauscht bei ca. 25% sag bei mittleren Schlägen schon komplett durch den Federweg (schlägt jedoch nicht durch, auch nicht bei groben Schlägen)

Bei der verbauten Gable Marzocchi 55 TST2 habe ich beim Bergabfahren dass Problem, dass sobald ich Bremse Minimum 10 cm Federweg auf einen Schlag weg sind.

Auch wenn es vielleicht nicht ganz so offensichtlich ist, bin auf jeden Fall mit dem Bike sehr zufrieden, vor allem zu diesem Preis


----------



## Stefan3500 (23. April 2010)

mach das Luftkammertuning wie beim DHX5 Air (Sufu) oder lass den Dämpfer anders shimmen.

Das wirkt


----------



## Gullevich (16. September 2010)

Guden, 
könnt ihr mir vlt weiterhelfen.
Ich hab bereits ein Sunday wc und bin jetzt dran mir ein ein 7point zu kaufen,weiss einer ob es bei dem möglich ist den federweg zu reduzieren...durch einbau eines kürzeren dämpfers,weniger hub,etc?
danke schon mal.


----------



## agrohardtail (16. September 2010)

warum dann nicht einfach nen 6 point.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gullevich (16. September 2010)

Hab ein gutes angebot für ein 7point.
Vlt ist das eine dumme frage,aber macht das 7 point nicht auch mehr mit,also was die stabilität angeht?
Haben die 2007er 7points auch ein 83er tretlager?


----------



## Stefan3500 (23. September 2010)

wenn Du in das 7 Point einen 222mm DHX Air einbaust hast Du den Hinterbau vom 6point und auch genausoviel Federweg (aber nur mit dem , da nur der 63mm Hub bei 222mm EB hat). Gleichzeitig hast Du einen stabileren Hauptrahmen und 1,5" Steuerrohr.

Gewicht ist nochmal höher als beim 6point.(Der hat ca. 3,4 ohne Dämpfer)

Und ja , alle 6 und 7point haben 83mm Lager.


----------



## felixh. (27. September 2010)

So hier man ein Bild von meinem 7Point3 mit Marzocchi 66 ETA. Habs heute per Post bekommen. Ist angeblich ein Jahr gefahren worden (und sieht eher so aus als waere dies nur zur Eisdiele und zurueck gewesen), hab nur eine Mini Delle am Rahmen entdecken koennen, kein Spiel im DW-Link, also Top.

Hab zurzeit noch die Avid Juicy 3 drauf, die wird aber noch diese Woche gegen eine Saint ausgetauscht. Kann die Juicy ueberhaupt nicht dosieren, ist ja schon schwer genug da ueberhaupt die Reifen zu blockieren so wenig bissig ist sie (fuer mich viel zu harter Druckpunkt).
Griffe hab ich gegen Ergons GE1 ausgetauscht. Pedale gegen Shimano DX (wobei ich vielleicht in Zukuft auf Superstar oder diese 370g Mag Plattformpedale umsteigen werde).

Blackspire Stinger ISCG05 ist installiert und funktioniert perfekt und sehr leise (ganz im Gegensatz zum superlauten Shaman Racing Enduro auf meinem Bionicon).

Die Schaltung vorne funktioniert ueberraschend gut, werde die Schalthebel wegen der Ergonomie aber trotzdem gegen 2010er X9 austauschen. Hinten funktioniert die Schaltung sehr schwergaenig. Werde daher X0 Schalthebel und X9 Schaltwerk (gibt es beides zurzeit recht billig) einbaun. Kasette eine 11-34 SLX (die PG950 ist sackschwer).

Dazu werde ich die 2.5 Minion Singleply gegen Michelin Rock'r 2.4 austauschen, die geben mir einfach viel mehr Sicherheit (und koennen mit deutlich weniger Druck gefahren werden). Fuer Bikeparks werd ich evtl 2.5er Muddy Marry GG vorne aufziehen.


Das Fahrverhalten ist einfach traumhaft, bin in letzter Zeit recht viele Bikes Probe gefahren - aber keines mit so perfektem Hinterbau. Dank ETA komme ich ohne Probleme Stellen rauf, wo die meisten CCler schieben. Im Sitzen ist es echt extrem Antriebsneutral (wippt weniger wie mein 120mm Bionicon Golden Willow). Im stehen dagegen wippt es extrem stark - aber da sind andere Freerider und DHler auch keinen Deut besser - eher noch schlechter. Bin zwar etwas langsamer wie mit dem Bionicon, aber es ist noch vollkommen okay. Ist IMHO perfekt fuer Tage wo man 2000HM rauftritt, und 2-4000HM raufshuttlet. 

Mehrere Trails wo ich mit dem Bionicon nur ganz langsam fahren konnte, weil ich die Bremskraft nicht auf die Reifen bekam, gehen mit dem 7Point schon fast fluessig - die Reifen kleben einfach am Boden. Die 66er ETA ist auch superfein - taucht wenig weg bei Steilstufen und ist selbst wenn man hart bremst noch schoen vom Ansprechverhalten und echt superplush.

Werde hinten wahrscheinlich aber noch eine 250er Feder einbaun. Die 300er Feder ist fuer meine 65kg (70kg mit Ausruestung) einfach zu hart - bzw waere nur bei groÃen Spruengen angebracht.


Hab 815â¬ plus 65â¬ fuer das Bike gezahlt (inkl 66er, Blackspire Stinger und den Minions) - mit dem Teiletausch wird es so auf 1350â¬ (Minus etwa 150â¬ die ich noch fuer die Teile gebraucht zu bekommen hoffe die ich austausche) kommen.

Zielgewicht etwa 16,9kg mit SinglePly Minions und leichten Schlaeuchen. 

Lenker koennte breiter sein (hab aber die Griffe ueberstehend montiert, so sind es 75,5cm Breite was akzeptable ist fuer mich).
Laufraeder sind schon recht schwer - aber austauschen ist halt echt teuer (wenn man als Alternative was in Richtung Saint Naben, Velocity P35 Felgen, Sapim Race Speichen sucht).

Nicht so toll ist (und halt nicht tauschbar):
Die umstaendliche Steckachse am Hinterbau - Maxle oder X12 waere echt deutlich einfacher.
83mm Bottom Bracket - sprich geringe und nur teure/schwere Kurbelauswahl.
Sattelstuetze 30mm - immerhin hat mein Golden Willow dasselbe bescheuerte MaÃ (weil schwierig mit absenkbaren Stuetzen).

Sonst hab ich eigentlich keine Kritikpunkte am Rad, das meiste kann man durch Parts austauschen easy verbessern (und eine 66er RC2 ETA hab ich ja zum Glueck schon - die ja deutlich besser wie die RCVs ist, und um Welten besser wie die 55er die bei den 6Points verbaut waren).

Hatte bisher noch nie bewusst jemand mit 6 oder 7Point getroffen. Heute zufaellig die einzigen beiden Biker (abgesehen von CClern) denen ich begegnet bin, beide mit 6Point4 2008 unterwegs - die abgesehen von der 55er Gabel und Lenker/Pedalen (schon getauscht) sehr zufrieden mit den Bikes sind (haben aber noch Sundays fuer DH).

IMHO ist das 7Point perfekt, wenn man noch ein Trailbike hat, und ein Bike fuer Enduro bis DH sucht.

Hier ein Bild neben meinem Golden Willow - werd nach den Umbauten noch mal weitere Pics machen (bzw ein paar Actionpics):


----------



## Beinkraft (27. September 2010)

@ gullevich: habe ein 7p in "s"

fahre es je nach strecke entweder mit 222er dämpfer für 180mm federweg oder mit nem 216er luftdämpfer für rund 160mm, man greift nicht spürbar in die geo ein, finde kaum n unterschied bis auf das etwas niedrigere bb!


----------



## Stefan3500 (27. September 2010)

hab zeitweise mit einem 216 Dämpfer im 6point experimentiert. Schön tiefes Tretlager/flacher LW aber der DW Link Sag Punkt stimmt nicht mehr- mehr Wippen. Fahre jetzt wieder 222mm


----------



## Beinkraft (27. September 2010)

über mehr wippen kann ich nicht viel berichten, habe einen extrem progressiven 216er luftdämpfer verbaut! soll halt nur für slopestyle sein!


----------



## Stefan3500 (27. September 2010)

gut bei mir war es für tourenbetrieb. Irgendann hats dann genervt und ich dachte mir : Hm hat sich der gute Dave Weagle doch direkt was gedacht bei der konstruktion 

aber Bergab hat's nicht gestört


----------



## felixh. (9. November 2010)

Hier nochmal ein paar Pics von meinem 7 Point in Action...

(ich werde noch nächsten Frühling auf leichtere Laufräder updaten, entweder ZTR Flow oder Velocity P35 - mein derzeitiger Favorit - sowie bald - wenn ich auch nicht weiß wann, kommt noch ein 2° headset reducer kit mit 12mm Stack Height von Works Components rein - warte nur noch drauf dass die es herstellen (Kleinserie als Sonderanfertigung - dann hat das 7Point rund 65 bis 65.5° Lenkwinkel, derzeitig ist es mir eindeutig zu steil).

Pics by Günther...











Das 7 Point ist überraschend agil, wenn man sich mal dran gewöhnt, kann man echt extrem enge Kurven fahren (etwa Stufentrail am Anninger ohne Umsetzen von oben nach unten...).


----------



## felixh. (9. März 2011)

Hier mal 2 Pics wie mein 7Point mit Enduro Laufradsatz nun ausschaut und Teileliste










Habs im Herbst fÃ¼r 800â¬ gebraucht gekauft, und seitdem bis auf Kurbel, DÃ¤mpfer, Gabel, SattelstÃ¼tze, Sattel und Umwerfer alles neu aufgebaut.
Neue Teile:
Saint 810 brakes,
Hope Pro2 ZTR Flow front wheel
Superstar Tank Evo, Enduro 911 back wheel
X0/X9 drivetrain with old Saint FD
Syntace Vector DH 12Â° 785mm bar (cut to 765mm)
Race Face Atlas 50mm AM stem
Intense Invader AM 2.50
SLX 11-34 (wÃ¼rde das nÃ¤chste mal PG990 oder XT nehmen)
Maxxis Ardent 2.60 (wird mit Minion F Exo oder Michelin Wild Rock'r 2.4 ausgetauscht. nicht zufrieden)
Superstar Mag pedals (das nÃ¤chste mal wieder Alu, verlieren doch etwas die Pins)
Flaschenhalter fÃ¼r kurze Touren.

So wie abgebildet 16.8 kg.

Noch zum Ã¤ndern:
Works Components -2Â° 12mm stack height angleset (due in two weeks)

Wenn ich mal mehr Geld hab:
DSP Dueler or maybe a Roco TST Air  anstelle des Van R
FSA Gravity light cranks (anstelle der schweren FSA Moto-X) - wegen 83er Tretlager halt leider keine SLX mÃ¶glich.


FÃ¤hrt sich bergauf mit abgesenkter Gabel fast wie ein CC Bike. Extrem robust und kann einiges an StÃ¼rzen wegstecken - obwohl der Rahmen mit Stechachse hinten, Lagern und Sattelklemme nur 3390g wiegt (bzw 4.3kg mit StahldÃ¤mpfer). FÃ¼r Bikepark kommt dann ein schwererer breiter Laufradsatz mit zweimal Intense DH Fro Lite 2.5 drauf. Die Intense Invader 2.5 sind einfach geile Reifen. Beim vertriden so viel halt wie Muddy Marry GG, und bei schnellen Kurven auf Hardpack wie ein Minion und als AM Version rollens auch recht anstÃ¤ndig.

Mein Bionicon Golden Willow werde ich wohl verkaufen. Das 7Point kann eigentlich alles besser - selbst bergauffahren (und das obwohl das Golden Willow fÃ¼r seine 120mm eigentlich als schnelles Bike bergauf galt). Die 2kg die Rahmen, DÃ¤mpfer und Federgabel mehr wiegen, merkt man beim treten ja nicht. Und deutlich unter 15kg bekommt man mit anstÃ¤ndigen Reifen und Parts ein Trailbike halt nicht (auÃer man hat sehr viel Geld fÃ¼r XTR/X0 und Carbonparts Ã¼brig).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DenK (12. April 2011)

Hi Leute,

Kann mir jemand sagen wo ich die Dämpferbolzen für einen 6point Rahmen herbekomme?
Oder hat zufällig jemand welche abzugeben?

Und hat jemand einen Manitou Dämpfer im 6point verbaut? Finde ums verrecken keine Manitou Buchen mit 10mm Bohrung. Sonst muss ich eben ne 8mm Buchse aufbohren.

Grüße,
Dennis


----------



## SVK1899 (12. April 2011)

probiers doch mal hier:

http://www.licycleworx.com/SearchResults.asp?Search=iron+horse

was anderes fällt mir sonst nicht ein, aber vielleicht hilfts ja weiter!


----------



## ma4kata (27. April 2011)




----------



## felixh. (28. April 2011)

Sehr schön.

Weiß eigentlich jemand, welche Lager am anfälligsten für knacksen sind? Bei mir sind alle Lager ohne Spiel, aber es knackt und knarzt leider recht nervig.

Wüsste gerne ob es ein Lagerpaar gibt, was da besonders anfällig für ist.


----------



## poo-cocktail (11. Mai 2011)

servus,

da die Warterei auf die Teile sich noch etwas hinzieht schonmal ein bild zu meinem 6 point Aufbau




Schon vorhanden: 6point Rahmen (Gr M), Rock Shox Lyrik U-turn (170mm) DHX Air 5.0

bestellt: Ztr Flow auf Hope Pro II evo, Gravity light Kurbel, X9 Schaltung, Elixir R, Maxxis Minion und Highroller FR, Thomson Stütze (vario kommt noch) und Vorbau, E-thirteen DRS, Funn fatboy usw.


----------



## 2und4zig (11. Mai 2011)

Das klingt nach einem guten Aufbau! So was ähnliches hab ich demnächst auch vor, aber es wird wohl ein Pitch. Oder kennt von euch jemand einen stabilen Rahmen mit feinfühligem Hinterbau und 150-160mm Federweg, den man bezahlen kann?

Ich bin auf alle fälle gespannt, wie dein 6Point fertig aussehen wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## felixh. (12. Mai 2011)

poo-cocktail schrieb:


> servus,
> Schon vorhanden: 6point Rahmen (Gr M), Rock Shox Lyrik U-turn (170mm) DHX Air 5.0
> 
> bestellt: Ztr Flow auf Hope Pro II evo, Gravity light Kurbel, X9 Schaltung, Elixir R, Maxxis Minion und Highroller FR, Thomson Stütze (vario kommt noch) und Vorbau, E-thirteen DRS, Funn fatboy usw.



Sehr schön. hast du einen 70 oder 63mm Dämpfer hinten eingebaut?

Bin ja auch irgendwie noch am suchen nach einem 6 Point Large Rahmen aus 2008. Dann würde ich die Teile von meinem 7Point draufschrauben, und den 7Point Rahmen verkaufen.

Sprich 600g leichter, und 2cm tieferes Tretlager bei fast gleichem Federweg. Dazu vorne dann wie auch beim 7Point ein -2° Reducer Headset (gibts jetzt ja auch für ZS44 von Works Components) und 180er Zocchi ETA.


----------



## poo-cocktail (12. Mai 2011)

hab einen in 222er länge und 63,5mm hub. bin am überlegen wegen flacherem lenkwinkel einen 216er einzubauen. aber erst mal muss die kiste rollen.
edit: leider gibts von works components doch keinen steuersatz für ZS44 hab nur ZS49(1.5") gesehen. läuft wohl dann auf  die dämpfervariante raus.

update:





Kurbel dran, weiche Feder und Shifter frisch von der Post ,Reifen aus dem Keller geholt 
Der Rest kommt in Kürze per Post, außer die DRS Kefü die hat Lieferproblems


----------



## felixh. (16. Mai 2011)

Doch gibts schon hier: http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/20-degree-ec44---ec44---angle-headset-89-p.asp

ZS44-ZS44 mit -2°. Halt nicht als Zerostack. Daher wird die Front noch gute 6mm höher bauen wie mit ZS (alle ZS die ich bisher gesehen hab, haben auch 3-4mm Stack).

BTW da ich grad Lager bestellen wollte hier die Maße die korrekt sein sollten (außer links/rechts sind unterschiedliche Lager, aber das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen):

2007-2009 7Point und 6Point (selbst nachgeschaut).:
2x 608LLBMAX
2x 6000LLBMAX
4x 6902LLBMAX-E (so theese 4 I need with extended inner race).


2005/2006 7Point (laut http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=254462&highlight=bearings):
608 - rear traingle - 4 required
6000 - upper linkage - 2 required
6902 - lower link - 2 required

Scheine jetzt einen 6Point Rahmen aus 2009 in Large gefunden zu haben. Hoffentlich wird das was. Der hätte dann mit 180er Gabel und -2° Steuersatz rund 64.3-64.5 Lenkwinkel, 72.5-72.9° Sitzwinkel (gerade Sattelstütze) und Tretlager Offset von 20mm (also rund 356 hoch nach Katalogangaben, bei 2.5er Reifen nicht Maxxis wirds dann eher 360mm). Und mit Stahlfederdämpfer (TST-R 8.75x2.75) ein nettes Gewicht von rund 3.8kg mit 180/180 Federweg.


----------



## poo-cocktail (17. Mai 2011)

Es rollt fürs erste! 






steckt gerade noch der schwere Laufradsatz vom Freerider drin, Hope auf ZTR-Flow ist unterwegs und eine DRS-Führung. Spacerturm wird abgebaut wenn das richtige Setup gefunden ist. 
Erstes Fazit: geht jetzt schon extrem geil vorwärts. Lenkwinkel könnt etwas flacher sein und der Dämpfer rauscht im Moment noch arg durch den Federweg.  
Aber erst mal alles einstellen und  dann mal weitersehen.

bitte entschuldigt das organisierte Chaos im Hindergrund


----------



## felixh. (17. Mai 2011)

Welche Größe ist der Rahmen - sieht nach L aus oder? Am L Rahmen haben Spacer zumindest gar nichts verloren, bin schon beim 7Point 2007 (welches geringeren Stack wie das 6 Point hat) auf 1cm Spacer und 18mm Lowriser gegangen (bei 115mm Headtube).

Bei meinem neuen 6Point Large (werde es hoffentlich nächste Woche aufbauen - bzw das 7 Point abbauen) werde ich keine Spacer fahren (und trotzdem 2cm mehr Stack haben wie am 7Point mit 1cm Spacer) wenn das -2° Angleset drinnen ist (das erhöht den Stack vs ZS um 6mm). Meine größte Sorge ist, dass das dann mit 180er Gabel viel zu hoch baut. Aber da ich die alte Zccchi 66 RC2 Eta mit 35-40% Sag fahre, weil die Druckstufe so gering ist - gehts hoffentlich. Wenn ich keine Vertriding Sachen mache, dann nehme ich jetzt schon alle Spacer raus (Standard beim 2007 7Point M waren 4cm Spacer...) - da hat man schon ordentlich Druck am VR - selbst mit schlechter Fahrtechnik (meine Technik bei höherrer Geschwindigkeit ist leider noch grausig) 

Das ganze kommt einem Anfangs echt tief vor, aber mit breitem Lenker passts schon.


216er Dämpfer passt nicht zum 6 Point, da bist dann zu tief im Travel, und bergauf wippt es zu stark (außer du fährst dann nur 25% Sag - aber das ist dann genauso Unsinn). Bei DW-Link muss man echt ziemlich genau die Vorgaben einhalten, etwas zu wenig oder zu viel Sag, und schon wippt der Hinterbau. Merkt man gut wenn man mit Luftämpfer fährt und mehr Luft reingibt wie es sein sollte. Anstelle dass es ruhiger wird, wippt der Hinterbau dann. Wobei im sitzen passts eh super auch ohne Propedal oder ähnliches. Nur im stehen ist es praktisch.


----------



## poo-cocktail (17. Mai 2011)

ist ein M, 

wir reden grad von den spacern auf dem steuerrrohr richtig?
du hast 4cm spacer unter dem vorbau gehabt?
bei mir sinds grad nur 2 cm spacer obendrauf. 
ich glaub ich werds trotzdem mal testen demnächst mit dem 216er dämpfer. wippen stört mich recht wenig. bin die ganze zeit mit meinem freerider mit 180mm touren gefahren und da ziemlich viel im stehen weil die satzzestütze zu kurz ist , man kann sich vorstellen wieviel energie da beim wippen im dämpfer verpufft ist


----------



## 2und4zig (17. Mai 2011)

Fährt sich ein 6point mir 160mm Gabel und normalem Steuersatz eigentlich wirklich so nervös? Das ergäbe ja immerhin fast 68° Lenkwinkel laut Geometrietabelle. Lang ist der Rahmen ja auch nicht wirklich.

Bin nämlich grade auf der Suche nach einem 160mm Bike, mit dem man auch mal grob umspringen darf


----------



## poo-cocktail (17. Mai 2011)

kann ich dir mehr zu nach einem testausritt heute abend sagen. 
lenkwinkel sollte aber etwas flacher sein bei mir da die lyrik 170mm hat. Normaleweise hats ja 67.5° vermutlich jetz irgendwo bei 67°. 
hast mal nen link zur geometrietabelle?


----------



## 2und4zig (17. Mai 2011)

Bitte sehr:

http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/5136561/

Also 67° klingen akzeptabel, was um 66° wäre mir lieber. Wäre das mit dem Steuersatz, den Felixh. da oben verlinkt hat drin?


----------



## felixh. (17. Mai 2011)

68° war 2007 mit 150mm Gabel. Wobei mir noch nicht klar ist ob der Sitzwinkel für 2008/2009 nochmal angepasst wurde, oder einfach schlampert übernommen wurde (die Geo-Tabellen bei Ironhorse hatten immer wieder mal Fehler).

Der einzige Nachteil der halt ist, ist dass das Tretlager nicht tiefer kommt dadurch, weil die Lager extern liegen. Sprich man kommt vorne 5-6mm höher, und dann halt je nachdem 1-2° flacher, was sich bei -2° wieder egalisieren dürfte. Bei -1° denke ich mal, dass die Front 3mm höher kommt. Kann das beim 6Point noch schwer einschätzen. Dass 7Point ist eindeutig tiefer, da die Rahmen von der Oberrohrlänge um 1 Größe länger ausfallen wie beim 6Point, und gleichzeitig das Tretlager 18m mm höher ist (sprich ab 175cm kann man beim 6Point überlegen Large zu nehmen, ab 185cm sicherlich schon XL. - vor allem wenn man es mit 50mm Vorbau fahren will, denn das 6Point wurde mit 70-90mm Vorbau ausgeliefert, das 7Point mit 50mm).

Wennst nur 66° willst, kannst auch a 180er Gabel vorne reintun. Das haben auch recht viele gemacht, die flacheren Steuersätze gibt es ja erst seit ein paar Wochen für ZS44 (zuerst von CC, jetzt auch von Works C.). Dann ist es halt kein 160er mehr (vor allem da man ja hinten auch einen 222x70er Dämpfer reintun kann, womit es so ~ 178mm Federweg hat).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## felixh. (26. Mai 2011)

So hier der Rahmen von meinem "neuem" 6 Point "7". Warte nur noch auf einen Steuersatz, der mit Maßangefertigt wird (weiß nur noch nicht von wem, hab da zwei Optionen).

Was würdet ihr am besten finden für ein 6 Point welches für Vertride und Mini DH verwendet werden soll mit 180er Federgabel (gut die alte 66 RC2 ETA bringt in Wirklichkeit nicht mehr wie 170mm) und 180mm Federweg hinten (mit 2.75x8.5 Roco TST R Coil).
Ohne Angleset mit 3.5mm stack height integrated ZS44. 66.5° Lenkwinkel, 360mm Tretlager

a) -2° HAS Custom Angleset plus 12+3.5mm Cup Stack == 63.9 oder 64.5 Lenkwinkel. 360 oder 355mm Tretlagerhöhe (Kosten 115GBP plus Zoll/Märchensteuer falls der anfällt, da aus Israel, plus Einbau) siehe: http://www.ofanaim.net/prodspec.html
b) -1.5° Works Components DH Proto Angleset mit Möglichkeit  mit 3.5+9mm Stack dadurch b1) 65° Lenkwinkel, 357mm Tretlagerhöhe b2) 64.5° Lenkwinkel 361mm Tretlager (Kosten etwa die Hälfte da ich es als Betatester bekomme, da noch nicht sicher ist ob die Lager halten, aber derzeit scheint beim ersten Teamrider die Haltbarkeit okay zu sein.. Bin dann allerdings verpflichtet viel zu fahren und zu versuchen die Lager zu schrotten...).


Muss mich bis Morgen entscheiden. (BTW der Rahmen hat keine einzige Delle aber einige Lackabplatzer, und hat mich mit Thomson Elite und Versand aus UK genau 350 gekostet mit neuen Lagern. Wurde gut 14 Monate gefahren, Bestresultat ein 123 Platz beim Mega --- mal schauen ob ich das toppen kann....)

















Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Zero the Hero (27. Mai 2011)

Hallo felixh,

bin aufgrund deines letzten posts  etwas verwirrt:

Ich bin gerade dabei einen -1.5° HS von works components für mein 6point zu bestellen (gibt mit zusätzl. 9mm stack height ungefähr -2°), wie regulär angeboten mit EC44 oben und unten. Was ist denn an dem von dir  erwähnten Proto- HS anders, vielleicht Stack oder Einpresstiefe?
Gruss,
Zero


----------



## felixh. (27. Mai 2011)

Stack nur auf einer Seite, andere Seite Integrated. Oben kommt natürlich immer noch der Abschlussring drauf.
Dazu andere Lager. Maximale Winkelveränderung bei Works Components dann 1.5° stat 2° normal (HAS schafft auch 2° obwohl eine Seite integrated) -- wobei man im Vergleich zu einem Zerostack Steuersatz, natürlich noch den Stack zurechnen muss. 10mm sind etwa 0.5°

Das ganze bringt primär so 3-4mm geringere Stackhöhe (die wichtig für mich ist, weil der Gabelschaft zu kurz ist) - bzw hat man halt die Option wo das externe Lager hinkommt, oben und man bringt das Tretlater halt noch tiefer runter (so 3mm vs dem Standard Angleset) Meinen Vorbau werde ich eh umdrehen, da mir das 6Point Large sonst zu hoch baut (im Gegensatz zum 7Point wäre es gute 4cm höher mit 180er Gabel vom Tretlater aus gemessen - vom Boden aus 2,5cm höher, da 140er Steuerrohr anstelle 115mm Steuerrohr wie beim 7Point - wo ich aber noch 1cm Spacer fahre).


----------



## CS91 (27. Mai 2011)

Servus, 

Baue gerade ein 6 point auf, mir stellt sich die Frage nach der Kurbellänge. 165 oder 170mm.  Einsatzbereich ist Trail / Enduro, Gabel hat 160mm von daher tendiere ich zur 170er. Wie schauts denn mit der Tretlagerhöhe aus, denkt ihr das passt? Oder muss es 165mm sein da ich sonst sowieso beim Treten aufsetze?

Gruß Claus


----------



## felixh. (27. Mai 2011)

Ich hab beim 7Point die RC2 ETA - die kann ich gute 13cm absenken. Voll abgesenkt setzt ich auf Wurzeln schon immer mal wieder auf mit 170er Kurbel.

Da das 7 Point 2cm höhereres Tretlager hat, entspricht das wohl etwa 9cm Absenkung beim 6 Point mit 160mm Gabel (ohne Angleset). Ich würde sogar sagen, eine 175er Kurbel ist im Prinzip auch möglich.


----------



## poo-cocktail (27. Mai 2011)

Hi,

also ich fahre ne 170er. das geht gut.
@ felixh. der has steuersatz wäre ne alternative allerdings hab ich jetzt schon keine spacer zwischen vorbau und steuersatz und nur 15mm rise am lenker und möchte eigentlich nicht höher. komme auch bis jetzt mit dem lenkwinkel gut klar.
noch was anderes: das mit der lenkwinkelveränderung lässt sich so nicht einfach pauschalisieren "10mm sind etwa 0.5°" der radstand spielt da ja auch noch mit. also je weniger radstand desto mehr winkelveränderung pro mm stack und umgekehrt.


----------



## Zero the Hero (27. Mai 2011)

Fahre 170mm an meinem 6Point und habe keine Probleme mit aufsetzen.


----------



## felixh. (27. Mai 2011)

Naja, bei dem Satz den ich bekomme, macht der Unterschied zu einem semiintegrierten Steuersatz genau 9mm aus (oben oder unten wie du willst). Wenn du die 9mm oben draufpackst, dürfte sich das ganze bei 1.5° ziemlich ausleveln (durch den flacheren Winkel kommst ja auch tiefer). Zur Not kannst noch immer Lenker tauschen (1" Rise ist inzwischen ja schon ziemlich viel, ich fahre 18mm Rise derzeit, aber je nachdem wie hoch es dann ist, reichen die 14mm Unterschied die durch Vorbau umdrehen runterkommen nicht aus) oder Vorbau umdrehen. Wieviel du dabei runterkommst, lässt ich ja easy mit Tanges(Winkel)*2*Vorbaulänge ausrechnen.


----------



## poo-cocktail (27. Mai 2011)

sorry falsche info von mir sind 15mm rise am lenker. einen thomson x4 50mm rumdrehen macht nicht viel sinn bei 0° steigung 

habe auch gerade mal etwas rumgerechnet.
also laut auskunft von ofanaim.net hat der has oben 15mm stack. durch einen flacheren lenkwinkel von 2° komme ich ganze 3.3mm niedriger (wahnsinn!) mein canecreek zs40 hat oben 9mm stack. wäre ich also dann bei ~12 mm stack. wäre auf jeden fall vertretbar für einen flacheren lenkwinkel.
hat schonmal jemand dort bestellt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## santacruzer71 (25. Juni 2011)

hi,
ich hätte da 2 Six Points zu verkaufen im Bikemarkt.


----------



## felixh. (3. Juli 2011)

So hier ist mein "neues" 6 Point. Allerdings hab ich ein Riesen Problem. Ich bekomme die Sattelstütze nur 27.5cm rein, dann blockiert sie an einer Schweißnaht. (im Prinzip sollten so 37cm reingehen).

Hat noch jemand das Problem am 6 Point 2009 (large)??

Hier ein Pic:


----------



## Beinkraft (3. Juli 2011)

@ felixh: also hab auch ein 2009er in 17" (glaube das ist M) und das problem hab ich nicht.

andere frage an dich: hast du nicht mal von einem 1.5 winkelsteuersatz für 1.5er gabeln gesprochen? oder irre ich mich da?  sowas könnte ich echt gut gebrauchen!


----------



## felixh. (3. Juli 2011)

Okay, dann werde ich mal mit einer Rundfeile ans Werk gehen (Monat, weil ich mir die im Bikeshop holen muss).

Für 1.5er Gabeln evtl von Saar. Aber ob sich in einem 44/44 ein 1.5er Gabel mit 1.5° ausgeht????
Ich hab jetzt den -2° Steuersatz drinnen von Works Components, aber halt mit 1 1/8 Gabel.


----------



## Nick_78 (29. Juli 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

die Räder sind in Deutschland schwer zubekommen. Gibt es ein Vertreiber?
Gebraucht sieht es auch nicht viel besser aus.

Wer kann mir weiter helfen.
Suche 6point oder 7point Gr.M

Gruß Nick


----------



## poo-cocktail (29. Juli 2011)

Nick_78 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> die Räder sind in Deutschland schwer zubekommen. Gibt es ein Vertreiber?
> Gebraucht sieht es auch nicht viel besser aus.
> ...


Richtig! hängt daran dass sie nicht mehr produziert werden. deshalb gibt es auch keinen vertrieb mehr. (mach dir bitte nicht die mühe auf der "neuen" ironhorse homepage vorbei zu schauen das treibt dir nur die tränen in die augen) 
Sind nur noch über Bikemarkt oder ähnliche gebraucht-rad-börsen zu bekommen.
im bikemarkt sind auch gerade 2 6points drinne:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/391005/cat/all
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/400914/cat/all

7 points sind noch seltener.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beinkraft (29. Juli 2011)

jo, das zweite 6p ist von mir!

hatte auch eine anzeige drin für mein 7p... aber die ist verschwunden!? 0_o







bei interesse einfach melden!


----------



## fabs8 (29. Juli 2011)

Ahhh... Herr Beinkraft... haben uns doch vor paar Wochen in Saalbach getroffen 
Gibs nicht her... ist ne Schönheit


----------



## felixh. (29. Juli 2011)

In UK gibts gebraucht noch sehr viele Ironhorse, zu günstigen Preisen (weil CRC die dort rausgehauen hat zu Schleuderpreisen 2009/10)


----------



## Nick_78 (29. Juli 2011)

Die bikes aus Uk wo findet man die?
In welchen Foren?

Gruß


----------



## felixh. (29. Juli 2011)

Such halt die englischsprachigen Foren durch. Gibt da allerdings 3-4 groÃe, ist also etwas mehr Aufwand.

Ich hab fÃ¼r einen perfekt erhaltenen 6 Point Rahmen inkl. neuen Lagern und Versand so 300â¬ gezahlt. Der grÃ¶Ãte Mangel war ein SchweiÃfehler im Sitzrohr, sprich ich musste es ausreiben.


----------



## Beinkraft (17. September 2011)

Falls noch jemand ein 6/7 Point Rahmen sucht:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/417069/cat/500


----------



## project529 (18. September 2011)

Ich habe gerade auch mein 7point in Gr. S/M inseriert.
Ich habe es 2007 in Kanada gekauft um es dort eine Woche in Whistler zu fahren.
Danach habe ich es kaum noch genutzt, da es mir eigentlich viel zu klein ist.. damals war ich noch etwas kleiner und wollte lieber etwas sehr wendiges.
Es wurde demnach kaum genutzt und ist in erstklassigem Zustand, allerdings weiß ich gerade nicht aus dem Kopf ob es ISCG old oder ISCG05 hat.
Es scheint außerdem minimales Buchsenspiel zu haben und ich weiß nicht ob das konstruktionsbedingt ist?!
Kann mir jemand sagen wo ich neue Buchsen herbekommen kann?

Der rote Rahmen ist äußerst selten und wirklich in top Zustand... wenn es allerdings an Kaufinteresse mangelt, spiele ich mit dem Gedanken es mir selbst noch mal neu aufzubauen.
Kann mir jemand bezüglich Buchsen weiterhelfen?
Kennt jemand die Unterschiede zwischen 05er und 07er Modell?
Ich hatte überlegt im Zuge des eventuell nötigen Buchsenwechsels mit diesem Kit auf Nadellager umzubauen, allerdings steht dort, dass es erst ab 07er Modell passt?
Link: http://www.enduroforkseals.com/id323.html

Bild:


----------



## felixh. (20. September 2011)

So hab heute mal mit einem Freund alle Lager getauscht, und DÃ¤mpfer mit Nadellager installiert.

Die Nadellager fÃ¼r den DÃ¤mpfer waren recht schnell eingebaut, aber die depperten restlichen Lager einschlagen und ausschlagen war eine HÃ¶llenarbeit trotz HeisluftfÃ¶hn und guter Werkstatt. (haben Ã¼ber 3 Stunden gebraucht).

Aber jetzt ist der Hinterbau wieder komplett spielfrei, und ich musste beim DÃ¤mpfer gleich mal den Rebound ordentlich verstÃ¤rken, weil einfach viel weniger Reibung Ã¼brig blieb.

Ob jetzt die Nadellager besser sind oder nicht, keine Ahnung. Aber immerhin kann man die richtig ordentlich festziehen (6er Imbuss und dicke Gegenmutter anstelle 4er Imbusse) und angeblich halten die viel LÃ¤nger wie die original Buchsen - und damit bleibt einem Umbaustress erspart. Definitiv fÃ¼r gut 90â¬ inkl. Einfuhrumsatzsteuer eine gute Investition.

BTW: hab meinem 6 Point seit dem letzten Pic noch so einiges spendiert (Titanfeder, 66 RC3 Evo Ti samt Tuning, FSA Gravity Light Kurbel, Thomson Masterpiece, Fizk Gobi XM, Superstar 108g Vorbau, Nukeproof Warhead Flatbar anstelle dem zu hohen Syntace Lenker, und eine paar Kleinteile). Den Vorbau fahre ich trotzdem weiter umgedreht, jetzt ist die Front halbwegs tief (kÃ¶nnte im Prinzip aber noch tiefer sein). Das Bike fÃ¤hrt sich einfach richtig genial. WÃ¼rde gegen kein anderes derzeit tauschen wollen. Gabel senk ich nun mit Spanngurt ab.


----------



## project529 (20. September 2011)

Fotos?


----------



## felixh. (21. September 2011)

Noch ohne Needle Bearing Kit. Gewicht mit 2-Ply Reifen a 1.2kg und 190g Schläuchen übrigens 16.3kg (plus so 70-80g für Spanngurt zum Gabelabsenken zum bergauffahren, 60g im Winter für Flaschenhalter -- Inserts hab ich setzen lassen, 80g für GPS-Halter und Licht Halter).

Bald wird der derzeitige ZTR Flow Laufradsatz zum Cross Country Fahren degradiert, und für Endurotouren kommt ein 2080g Hope Pro II Evo, CX-Ray, Spank Stiffy Laufradsatz vom Thomas (German Lightness) mit 34.5mm Felgeninnenweite, weil mir die Flows für 2.35er Reifen einfach zu schmal sind.

Im Prinzip kann ich jetzt nur noch mit für mich nicht bezahlbaren Carbonteilen wie der neuen SixC DH Kurbel oder Enve Carbonlaufradsatz mit Titanspeichen wirklich sinnvoll Gewicht sparen (gut, evtl gingen noch so 30-40g durch austauschen aller Schrauben durch Titanschrauben - aber da hab ich eh schon ein paar installiert) - weil nur noch Verschleißteile nicht wirklich auf Gewicht optimiert sind (klar kann man noch 80g mit leichtereren Bremsscheiben sparen, aber die sind nach 3-4 Monaten bei mir durchgebremst, und brauchen doppelt so oft neue Beläge, Aluminiumbash mit 60 statt e13 Bash mit 95g - nur sind die nach 2-3 Monaten durchgebrochen, usw.).

So wie am Bild mit 900g Hinterreifen, kratz ich an den 16kg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## santacruzer71 (28. September 2011)

Hab eins abzugeben:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/420777/cat/500


----------



## Symion (29. September 2011)

Schickes Bike. Scharze Griffe und Stütze dann läufts .
Gewicht kannst du noch an den Reifen Sparen. 1ply + Tubeless spart einiges an Gewicht. Fahre die Minion 2.5 1ply und die machen tubeless alles mit.
Das sind ~300gr Reifen + 190gr schlauch - 100gr milch --> 390gr pro Rad.


----------



## felixh. (29. September 2011)

1Ply Exo Maxxis sind dauernd kaputt - spätestenst nach ein paar Tagen reiß ich mir die so auf, das Tubeless unmöglich ist. So ein Schrott kommt mir nicht mehr ans Rad. Und Milch generell ist mir zu nervig. Da hab ich lieber ein bisserl mehr Gewicht am Rad....


----------



## SundayR1D3R (3. Oktober 2011)

noch nicht ganz fertig aber es wird soo langsam
neu sind:
Funn smx vorbau
Funn full on 30rise750mm
WTB Devo Sattel
e.13 kb gold
connex 9sx
slx kassette 11-28
x.0 short gold






liegt grad bei ca. 15,5kg
schriftzüge unterrohr kommen noch und wie oben die grüne umrandung
evtl. nen canecreek db air
Rock Shox Lyric rc2 DH
andere sattelstütze
mehr titanschrauben


----------



## santacruzer71 (3. Oktober 2011)

Sehr schön, würde aber eine andere Gabel einbaun.


----------



## Stoegl (3. Oktober 2011)

Echt schick - scheint ja von den alten Monster Energy-Ironhorse bikes inspiriert zu sein 
Was hast du eigentlich mit dem Rad vor? Weil bergauf wird ja mit der Kassette nicht viele gehen schätze ich?


----------



## SundayR1D3R (3. Oktober 2011)

jep vom hills alten sunday inspiriert optisch und von den teilen her von hills sso 
bergauf geht aber schon einiges. mache eigentlich alles mit dem rad von ein wenig dirtjump bis fr/dh ist alles drin halt allmountain
"hab oben noch mal nen foto von der anderen seite eingefügt"


----------



## CS91 (5. Oktober 2011)

Hier mal meins:





Soweit fast fertig, es kommen noch Vorbau und Lenker. Dann ist auch endlich der Spacerturm geschichte.


----------



## felixh. (5. Oktober 2011)

Schaut fein aus, aber bei den Reifen herrscht etwas Verwirrung, oder??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CS91 (5. Oktober 2011)

Ja allerdings, der Ardent ist heute angekommen, den werde ich die nächsten Tage mal testen. Der erste Eindruck ist allerdings nicht so berauschend...


----------



## sommer (5. Oktober 2011)

hier meins, stand juli 2011.
bin gerade dabei einige änderungen durchzuführen, demnächst dann ein update!


----------



## Stefan3500 (9. Oktober 2011)

sind wieder ein paar schöne 6points dazugekommen 

ich würde an meinem gerne eine Remote Stütze fahren. 
Dummerweise hat das 6point ja 30,0  Stützenmass und dazu noch eine 25mm Setback Stütze. Das macht die Sache kompliziert.

Meine Idee währe sich eine 30,9 Stütze zu kaufen (zum Beispiel die Kindshock, die hat wenigsten ein bischen Setback) und das untere Rohr um 0,9mm abdrehen zu lassen. meint Ihr das geht? Hat irgendjemand Connections zu einem Dreher der das macht. Ich würde eine Stütze kaufen und für den Versuch zur Verfügung stellen.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## felixh. (9. Oktober 2011)

Das Setback wäre mir egal. Ich fahre ohne Setback, und sogar noch mit etwas nach vorne geschobenem Sattel. Aber ich bin ein Fan von steilen Sitzwinkeln.

Das Sitzrohr ausreiben ist schon möglich. Mit Reibahle auf 30.9mm ist das 2 Stunden schweißtreibende Arbeit - aber möglich ist es. Der Rohrsatz verträgt es IMHO - ich hab es gemacht (aber eher aus Not, weil ich vorher Schrott gebaut hab, und es machen musste).


----------



## Beinkraft (19. Oktober 2011)

hier ist mein 6point, frisch aufgebaut. habe noch einen 2. leichtbau-lrs und luftdämpfer für entspannte touren!


----------



## santacruzer71 (19. Oktober 2011)

Schön,
hab eins zu verkaufen und keiner will es.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## felixh. (19. Oktober 2011)

Beinkraft schrieb:


> hier ist mein 6point, frisch aufgebaut. habe noch einen 2. leichtbau-lrs und luftdämpfer für entspannte touren!



sehr stylisch. Das Raw Finnish ist bei den neuen echt schöner wie die lackierten. Bei den alten waren die Lacke ja dank dem Metallic/Glitzereffekt dagegen schon auch stylisch -wenn auch nicht so well designed.


----------



## SVK1899 (19. Oktober 2011)

sieht super aus in raw ! wie haste das so gut hinbekommen? Beize?


----------



## Beinkraft (19. Oktober 2011)

jo,danke! beize aus der luftfahrt


----------



## poo-cocktail (23. November 2011)

Stefan3500 schrieb:


> ich würde an meinem gerne eine Remote Stütze fahren.
> Dummerweise hat das 6point ja 30,0  Stützenmass und dazu noch eine 25mm Setback Stütze. Das macht die Sache kompliziert.
> 
> Meine Idee währe sich eine 30,9 Stütze zu kaufen (zum Beispiel die Kindshock, die hat wenigsten ein bischen Setback) und das untere Rohr um 0,9mm abdrehen zu lassen. meint Ihr das geht? Hat irgendjemand Connections zu einem Dreher der das macht. Ich würde eine Stütze kaufen und für den Versuch zur Verfügung stellen.
> ...


 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=354831&highlight=bionicon+kind+shock

haben schon einige gemacht und hält! 
aber 25mm setback würde ich nicht fahren. hab grad eine thomson ohne setback verbaut. finde ich optimal. weiter hinten wollt ich nicht sitzen!

ist auch mein nächstes projekt. es hat nicht zufällig jemand eine i950 oder supernatural in 30,9mm rumfliegen die er günstig abgibt?

FYI aktuelles Projekt: Winkel Steuersatz-schalen -2° von ofanaim.net geordert. gibt es gerade günstiger (45 pfund). sollte die woche noch kommen.


----------



## Stefan3500 (23. November 2011)

ich habe mir die Forca 27,2 Stütze mit Adapterhülse auf 30mm gekauft. Funktioniert Top und ist dazu günstig 

Works Componets -1,5° Steuersatz liegt auch schon rum.

Jetzt bin ich gerade über den neuen Rock Shox Monarch PLus RC3 gestolpert und würd den gerne mal ausprobieren. Aber welches Tune ist richtig fürs    6-Point 

Hat da jemand eine Ahnung?


----------



## felixh. (23. November 2011)

A-Tune, aber ich würde mal sagen der Monarch ist ziemlich unterdimensioniert. Hold dir entweder einen Rocco WC oder TST (der hat prinzipiell einen A Tune wenn man ihn nicht umshimmt IMHO) oder einen Vivid Air mit A Tune wäre mal meine Empfehlung (oder halt was edles von BOS oder Cane Creek). Fox macht wenig Sinn ohne Custom Tune.


----------



## poo-cocktail (23. November 2011)

die forca hat mir zu wenig verstellbereich deshalb werd ich wohl mal die abrehen variante wählen.


----------



## Stefan3500 (24. November 2011)

felixh. schrieb:


> ich wÃ¼rde mal sagen der Monarch ist ziemlich unterdimensioniert.



wieso das? 

Ich rede von dem Monarch






[/url][/IMG]

@poo cocktail

Verstellbereich ist ganeu richtig. Ich will meinen Sattel noch klemmen kÃ¶nnen beim Runterfahren. Ist aber natÃ¼rlich Geschmacksache. Viel mehr kannst bei einem M Rahmen sowieso nicht versenken.


edit:






[/url][/IMG]

welches davon ist das A Tune? das L warscheinlich oder.
Und weshalb passt das?

Nicht falsch verstehen, aber ich mÃ¶chte keinen 400â¬ DÃ¤mpfer zum SpaÃ falsch bestellen

GruÃ
Stefan


----------



## poo-cocktail (24. November 2011)

Also ich errechne ne leverage ration von 2,4 bei 152mm travel und 63,5mm hub.
liegt quasi direkt zwischen l und m.
edit:  es gibt eh nur noch low,mid und high tune. und low und high volume. von daher fallen die A-C tunes eh weg...

Das problem beim 6point ist halt, dass es so gut wie keine endprogression hat. Ist halt die Eigenschaft des DW-Link. Ich hab mich mal darüber mit dem Deutschland-dude von Fox drüber unterhalten. Laut seiner Aussage bekommt man das "Problem" nur mit einem Custom getunedten RP32 in den Griff. (oder anderes Fabrikat wer bei fox arbeitet wird nix anderes empfehlen  ) Er fährt übrigens selbst ein Rad mit DW-Link.

Zur Stützenthematik: ich senke mit meiner Standard Stütze locker 125mm und ich fahre einen M Rahmen, klemmen geht da immernoch.
wie  stefan schon sagt, ist Geschmacksache!


----------



## felixh. (24. November 2011)

Naja die L Tunes haben im Prinzip die A Tunes abgelöst. Kann man beim Monarch RC3 den Bottom Out separat einstellen?

Weil den brauch ich beim Roco TST-R voll aufgepumpt, sonst brauche ich eine härtere Feder oder mehr Druckstufe - sprich weniger plush.

Dazu gibt es den nicht als 222x70er, ich würde das 6-Point gleich mit einem 222x70er auf 180mm aufpeppen. Fährt trotzdem nicht schlechter bergauf, oder weniger aktiv IMHO.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan3500 (24. November 2011)

Ne ich glaube nicht, das man den Piggyback Druck einstellen kann. Hab mir gerade ein paar Bilder angeschaut und sehe kein Ventil.


----------



## poo-cocktail (5. Dezember 2011)

Heute beim Zoll fürs 6point abgeholt. HAS -2° Angleset Schalen von ofanaim.net
Steuersatz ist ein Cane Creek 40 IS41 (Nicht mit dabei)
leider scheint die Abdeckkappe oben vom Cane Creek 40 nicht zu passen. Werde ich dann sehen wenns eingepresst ist. vielleicht passt ja auch die vom jetzigen Zerostack.
Aber ohne Kappe bauts eh niedriger  und vom dreckbeschuss eh unkritisch.

Edit: komme gerade aus dem keller: 
falls man einen cane creek zs44 steuersatz hat braucht man sich keinen is41kaufen!  einziger unterschied sind die abdeckkappe ,die leider nicht gepasst hat und die ZS lagerschalen die ja eh durch die schalen mit winkel ersetzt werden. lager, konus usw. sind alles identische teile.  Großer Pluspunkt für cane creek! 
sieht jetz so aus:
oben:




unten:




vorne:





komplett: 




bei gutem wetter mach ich dann evtl. mal ein schönes draussen.

Erster Fahreindruck auf der straße ---> genau das was ich wollte. mal sehen wies auf dem trail ist.
nächstes projekt: abgedrehte Variostütze!


----------



## nuts (5. Dezember 2011)

nice. Das werde ich auch machen! Nur bei der abgedrehten Stütze bin ich mir noch nicht sicher... vielleicht beide Rohre bearbeiten und jeweils nur die Hälfte wegnehmen?


----------



## poo-cocktail (5. Dezember 2011)

ach was! bei denen hält das auch.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthr...con+kind+shock

wir sind doch leichtgewichte!


----------



## nuts (5. Dezember 2011)

Wie kann's eigentlich sein, dass hier mein komplettes Bike noch nicht gepostet ist? Das hab ich verschlafen,...


----------



## felixh. (5. Dezember 2011)

6Point DD ist schon was besonderes....


----------



## santacruzer71 (5. Dezember 2011)

Find ich auch,
und das von Nuts sowieso. 
Ich verkaufe  meiner Frau ihrs im Bikemarkt.


----------



## poo-cocktail (6. Dezember 2011)

Auf jeden Fall! die farbe ist übelst geil! 
meins sieht auf bildern immer besonders schäbig aus


----------



## nuts (6. Dezember 2011)

Vielen Dank! Vermutlich werde ich echt auch den Winkel runter drücken, denn abseits davon ist das Rad ein Traum 

@santacruzer71: Wenn ich nicht schon eins hätte,... wie lange hast du's schon drin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## santacruzer71 (7. Dezember 2011)

Seit Sommer. 
Will keiner


----------



## fabs8 (7. Dezember 2011)

wenn ich die Kohle über hätte dann hätte ich es schon genommen


----------



## Zero the Hero (13. Dezember 2011)

Hier mal ein mittelmässiges Handyphoto von meinem 6Point. 
Sicherlich das vielseitigste Bike, welches ich bisher hatte. Ich nutze es vornehmlich im alpinen Singletrail Einsatz, es hat mich in mittlerweile 3 Jahren nie im Stich gelassen. Der kompakte M-Rahmen kommt mir bei einer Körpergrösse von ca. 1.72m sehr entgegen.
Mit der Zeit habe ich immer wieder kleine Änderungen vorgenommen. Wie schon einige andere, empfehle ich ebenfalls den Einbau eines Winkelsteuersatzes. Ich fahre die -1.5 Grad Cups von Works components, der Gewinn an Highspeed-Stabilität durch flacheren Winkel und längeren Radstand hat mich erstaunt, gleichzeitig verliert man fast nichts an Wendigkeit und Bergauftauglichkeit. Durch den flacheren Winkel konnte ich auch endlich die Lyrik SoloAir vernünftig abstimmen. Vorher ist sie mir im Steilen immer durch den Federweg gerauscht, oder ich musste zu hohen Luftdruck als Ausgleich fahren. Mit nur 1.5-2 Grad flacherem Lenkwinkel funktioniert sie jetzt perfekt, als ob ich eine andere Gabel fahren würde...
Mit einem 780mm Lenker von Renthal gewinnt man nochmals spürbar an Kontrolle wenns deftig zugeht.
Neu habe ich eine Teleskopstütze von Forca rumliegen, vorher muss ich aber erstmal ein paar Lager wechseln. Die hinteren Lager in der unteren Wippe sind hinüber (die, die im  Hinterbau eingepresst sind): bei einem ist die Innenschale zerbröselt, das andere ist festgegangen. Die vorderen Lager sind dagegen noch wie neu: weicher Lauf und keinerlei Spiel.
An der oberen Wippe sieht es ähnlich aus: hinten laufen sie rauh, vorne sind sie ok.
Ich werden trotzdem mal einen kompletten Satz Lager bei RWC bestellen. Die Achsen sehen übrigens nach 3 Jahren auch noch wie neu aus, einzig den oberen Dämpferbolzen hatte ich Anfang dieses Jahres gegen ein Nadellager ausgetauscht. Insgesamt bin ich von der Materialqualität und Verarbeitung positiv überrascht, vor allem wenn man bedenkt, dass Ironhorse in den USA eher ein Baumarkt/Sportdiscounter Image hatte.
Wenn ich jetzt sowieso die Lager auspresse, überlege ich, ob ich nicht auch gleich dem Rahmen einen neuen Anstrich verpasse, das Waldgrün hat mir nie so richtig gefallen. Mir schwebt da entweder Alu raw, bzw rot oder orange anodisiert vor. Mal schauen ob ich hier vor Ort einen Betrieb finde der sich mit Fahrradrahmen auskennt und was es kostet.
Kann mir noch jemand Tipps zum ein- und auspressen der Lager beim 6Point geben? Zum einpressen habe ich noch ein Werkzeug von Yeti, dass  müsste ich eigentlich für die 6Point Lager anpassen können, nur mit dem auspressen bin ich mir noch nicht sicher wie ich das am Besten machen soll.


----------



## poo-cocktail (13. Dezember 2011)

Zero the Hero schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1028381
> 
> Wie schon einige andere, empfehle ich ebenfalls den Einbau eines Winkelsteuersatzes. Ich fahre die -1.5 Grad Cups von Works components, der Gewinn an Highspeed-Stabilität durch flacheren Winkel und längeren Radstand hat mich erstaunt, gleichzeitig verliert man fast nichts an Wendigkeit und Bergauftauglichkeit.
> ......
> Mit einem 780mm Lenker von Renthal gewinnt man nochmals spürbar an Kontrolle wenns deftig zugeht.


 
Das kann ich nach letztem Wochenende auch bestätigen. liegt jetzt richtig satt auf der piste mit -2° Lenkwinkel 

Lager auspressen sollte mit einer langen Schraube / Gewindestange, Mutter, ein paar Unterlegscheiben und einer Nuss aus dem Ratschenkasten kein Problem sein. Die Nuss muss natürlich groß genug sein, dass man das lager dort "hineinziehen" kann


----------



## Stoegl (13. Dezember 2011)

poo-cocktail schrieb:


> Lager auspressen sollte mit einer langen Schraube / Gewindestange, Mutter, ein paar Unterlegscheiben und einer Nuss aus dem Ratschenkasten kein Problem sein. Die Nuss muss natürlich groß genug sein, dass man das lager dort "hineinziehen" kann


So funktionierts bei mir auch immer. Wenn der innere Lagerring kaputt ist, ist das natürlich alles bisschen schwierig, aber mit ein bisschen rumexperimentieren sollte das schon hinhauen.
Zum Eloxieren: Ich bin gestern irgendwo hier im Forum über diesen Link hier gestolpert: www.easyelox.de . Die sind wohl halbwegs auf Fahrradrahmen spezialisiert, und die Preise sehen ganz gut aus. Klick dich einfach mal durch die Homepage, ich fand die recht informativ.


----------



## nuts (13. Dezember 2011)

Mit den Leuten von easyelox hatte ich im Rahmen meines Eloxal-Artikels (http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2011/07...en_eloxieren_lassen_teile_parts_wie_wo_warum/) kurz telefoniert - waren nett und tatsächlich an Fahrräder gewöhnt! Try it, ich bin gespannt!

Habe soeben auch meine Bestellung für den Steuersatz angefragt, allerdings bei mir für die Version mit 115mm Steuerrohr,... dezent kurz - sehr geil  Hoffentlich schnell verfügbar und nicht ewig beim Zoll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SundayR1D3R (13. Dezember 2011)

nuts sehr geiles pony haste da kein aktuelles foto... da war es aber noch neu oder?
ganz aktuelles foto von mir kettenstrebenschutz neu und mal wieder leicht poliert




bin mit dem orginal winkel(HA) eigentlich ganz zufrieden, finde wenn mann den winkel zu doll ändert siehts erstma kacke aus weil das sitzrohr nichtmehr symetrisch mit der gabel ist und bei nen M rahmen würde mir dann das oberrohr zu kurz werden weil der vorbau/lenker kommt ja nen stück nach hinten.. bei nen L rahmen mit 1,5grad flacher + der längere rahmen bestimmt ultra fett, währe dann aber auch schon wieder fast nen DHler und halt nicht mehr so verspielt und wendig was ich am 6point halt so liebe.


----------



## Stefan3500 (13. Dezember 2011)

Zero the Hero schrieb:


> Kann mir noch jemand Tipps zum ein- und auspressen der Lager beim 6Point geben? Zum einpressen habe ich noch ein Werkzeug von Yeti, dass  müsste ich eigentlich für die 6Point Lager anpassen können, nur mit dem auspressen bin ich mir noch nicht sicher wie ich das am Besten machen soll.



habe bei meinem jetzt auch die Lager ausgepresst. Am schlimmsten waren die hinteren am unteren DW Link. Leider ist dort die Alu Achse komplett durch den Link und die beiden Lager gepresst (also auf der gesamten Länge von 75mm)
was sie Sache zusätzlich erschwert, ist die Tatsache , das der Lagersitz sowenig Auflagefläche zum Auspressen hat. Ich habe am Ende gegen 1 1/8 Zoll Gabelschaftspacer gepresst. Das passte in etwa. Alle anderen Lager sind unproblematisch auszupressen (zumindest mit einem gescheiten Schraubstock). Die ganz kleinen oben an der Druckstrebe waren auch fratze (ist auch klar bei den Dimensionen)

Gewogen habe ich den Rahmen auch mal:

3180g Grösse M Modell 2007
inkl. allen Lagern und Bolzen


----------



## felixh. (13. Dezember 2011)

inkl. Hinterachse? (inkl. Steuersatz geh ich jetzt einfach mal von aus). Damit 150g leichter wie ein 2009er Rahmen. Glaub das ganze mit die Rahmen wurden 2008 leichter und flacher von den Winkeln, war reines Marketing. Nur die 2006er 7Points waren wirklich noch etwas schwerer (aber vor allem 220g Stahl 150x12er Achse - der Austausch gegen die 80g Aluachse war mind. die Hälfte des Übergewichts).

Sprich auch alte Rahmen waren beim 7 Point kaum schwerer.


----------



## Stefan3500 (14. Dezember 2011)

@ felix

nein das Gewicht ist ohne Steckachse (hab sowieso eine von Sixpack @53g)

Mich hat das Gewicht schon gewundert. Ersten hätte ich vermutet, das 6Point DD von Nuts ist leichter, zweitens war im Netz immer von 3,4Kg ohne Dämpfer die Rede.

-1,5° von Works Components liegt auch schon rum- das wird richtig gut


----------



## SVK1899 (15. Dezember 2011)

Damit nuts nicht so alleine ist mit seinem 6PointD.D.! 
Hier mal meins, wird z.Zt. nur zum Touren und als Familienkutsche missbraucht !


----------



## burning_bully (16. Dezember 2011)

hallo, leute ich bin kurz davor mir ein 6point zu holen...meine frage an die grossen leute unter euch: kann man mit 187cm und einem rahmen in M auch noch Touren fahren?


----------



## felixh. (17. Dezember 2011)

Das ist zu klein für Touren. Ich bin 180 und hab ein Large (etwas groß, aber M wäre etwas klein).


----------



## burning_bully (17. Dezember 2011)

Was meinst du genau? Zu klein weil zu kurz oder weil man den sattel nicht weit genug herausbekommt?


----------



## felixh. (17. Dezember 2011)

zu kurz. Sattel geht sicherlich ohne Probleme (musst halt mindestens a 400er Stütze nehmen, evtl 430-450) -- wird trotzdem voll versenkbar sein.

Das 6Point fällt eher klein aus. 7Point eher groß.


----------



## burning_bully (20. Dezember 2011)

kann mir jemand sagen ob es eine möglichkeit gibt im 6point rahmen eine gabel mit konischen schafft (tapered 1 1/8 auf1 1/2) zu verbauen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sommer (20. Dezember 2011)

Steuerrohr ist durchgehend 1 1/8 --> 1.5 passt also nicht!


----------



## burning_bully (20. Dezember 2011)

ok ich dachte das man vielleicht einen adapter bekommen kann...der steuersatz ist ja integriert somit ist das steuerrohr doch dicker als ein standard 1 1/8 steuerrohr?!


----------



## felixh. (20. Dezember 2011)

Geht schon da das Steuerrohr nit 38mm (1 1/8) sondern ZS44 ist, also mit außenliegenden Lagerschalen (bzw außenliegender unterer Lagerschale). Aber dann geht so gut wie keine Winkelveränderung mehr.

Lieber 1 1/8 Gabel, und ein mindestens -2° Winkelsteuersatz.


----------



## burning_bully (20. Dezember 2011)

mir gehts um die auswahl an gebrauchten gabeln...will eine fox 32 mit 150mm haben...und die meisten haben eben einen konischen schaft...zumindest die bezahlbaren ;-)


----------



## Stefan3500 (20. Dezember 2011)

Naa. so ne Spagetti Gabel an den dicken 6point Brummer 

gehört schon ne richtige Enduro Gabel rein finde ich (also Lyrik, 55, 36)


----------



## burning_bully (20. Dezember 2011)

Gibts denn da was mit 1700gramm. Will das rad unbedingt unter 15kg bringen. Und eigentlich reichen mir 15cm federweg...für mehr habe ich mein sunday ;-)


----------



## felixh. (20. Dezember 2011)

Da würde ich woanders sparen... Mindestens eine BOS oder 55 RC3 Evo Ti. Also 2000g bzw 2200g....

Mein 6Point wiegt trotz Coil vorne/hinten mit 900g Reifen und 180g Schläuchen unter 16kg (und das mit Laufradsatz mit Spank Stiffy 40mm Felgen)..

Will ich unter 15kg kommt zuerst ein 1800g Laufradsatz und 850g Reifen und 130g Schläuche oder Tubeless bevor ich dran denken würde die 2.7kg 66 RC3 Evo Ti rauszutun (was recht easy geht, weil ich einen zweiten leichten Laufradsatz habe).


----------



## burning_bully (20. Dezember 2011)

Ich glaube nur das es um unter 15kg zu kommen sowohl leichte laufräder als auch eine leichte gabel braucht!?


----------



## Stefan3500 (20. Dezember 2011)

also meines wog ohne Remote Stütze genau 15Kg

mit Lyrik U-Turn (2,5kg)

LS auch nicht soo leicht (911 enduro ca. 1900g)

mit Standartschläuchen und Rubberqueen 2.2 (reicht mir)

Also mit einer leichten Endurogabel um die 2-2,2 kg müssten locker 14,5 drin sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burning_bully (20. Dezember 2011)

...dann sind das ziel 14kg ;-)


----------



## SVK1899 (20. Dezember 2011)

ist auch zu schaffen! mein 6point d.d. wiegt ohne kindersitz 13,9kg!


----------



## burning_bully (20. Dezember 2011)

was haste da für einen laufradsatz drauf, bzw was wiegt der?


----------



## felixh. (20. Dezember 2011)

Hier mal eine Gewichtstabelle meines 6Point mit Tourensetup, damit du dir das Gewicht vorstellen kannst. LRS ist billigst um 230â¬ zusammengekauft. Fahre derzeit aber fast alle Touren mit schwerem Laufradsatz weils mit 40mm Felgen einfach mehr SpaÃ macht - wennst schaust wirst du viel Potenzial finden - und das ohne schwindsÃ¼chtige Bremsscheiben.... (Sinnvoll etwa 55Ti Minus 600g, CCDB Air 210g, XTR Trail statt Saint -140g, ti-axles fÃ¼r Pedale 60g, leichterer Sattel 80-100g, Tubeless -200g, Laufradsatz mit Pro II und Spank Race 28 Felge und leichten Speichen -130g) -- damit wÃ¤rst dann schon bei <14.3kg ohne zu starke EinbuÃen. Wennst das Geld fÃ¼r Tune Naben hast dann nochmal 100g leichter...) 

--- wennst den Rahmen so wiegst wie die Liteviller hÃ¤tte er nur 3kg - fÃ¼r mich gehÃ¶ren aber so Sachen wie DÃ¤mpferbefestigung, Schnellspanner und eigentlich auch Headset dazu, dann kÃ¶nntest ihr aber auch gleich mit 12,x kg aufbauen - und halt ein Gelateria Bike dastehen haben so wie die meisten mit ihren superleicht Litevilles die alleine schon aufgrund der Reifen meist nur viel Federweg ohne Performance bieten... :


3170 6 Point Large bare frame Large (incl. shock mount/seatclamp)
2834 Zocchi RC3 Evo Ti
120	W.C. -2Â° EC44 Reducer Headset
112	Superstar AM stem
690	Roco TST-R w/ 250lbs Nukeproof Ti Spring
58	150mm Superstar rear axle
255	X9/X0 trigger x9
150	Saint F derailleur
208	X9 R derailleur
960	FSA Gravity light 22/36
100	Blackspire Stinger ISCG'05
350	Superstar Mag Lite (steel axle)
295	XT cassette 11-34
270	HG93
193	Thomson Masterpiece 30.9
235	Fizik Gobi XM
295	Nukeproof Warhead 760 9Â°
856	Hope Hoops w/ ZTR Flow front wheel
1064	Enduro 911 150x12 rear wheel
52	rear 180 IS adapter
670	Saint 810
340	XTR Ice Tech rotors 203/180 incl ti screws
880	Rubber Queen 2.4
850	Michelin Wild Grip'r 2.4 Reinforced
375	2x Schwalbe AV13
132	Ergon GE1
50	chainguard
30	tape against rocks
5	Spacer am Gabelschaft
12	topcap plus ti screw for fork/headset
100	SchaltzughÃ¼llen und Kleinkram
15	Einschlagkralle fÃ¼r Gabel

15726 (gewogen 15.75kg).


Ist mit Laufradwechsel dann aber auf den eher bei mir anzutreffenden ~16.5kg (Intruder DH 2.5 vorne, Invader 2.35 FR hinten, Laufradsatz vom Thomas um 2180g mit ProII/Stiffy Evo 40mm/ D-Light/Laser....) und nicht viel weniger spritzig. Ein leichtrollender Hinterreifen ist eh das A&O wennst schnell sein willst/musst. WÃ¼rde durchaus mit dem 6Point auch mal einen Grand Raid Cristalp Ã¼ber die volle Distanz (~5500HM / 140km) fahren. Halt hinten mit einem Racing Ralph 4Cross (weil der normale wÃ¼rde wohl keine Abfahrt Ã¼berlegen) und vorne etwa ein Michelin Wild Rock'r 2.4 Reinforced.... Der Rocco TST-R ist ja eh blockierbar, und die 66 innerhalb von 30sek mit Spanngurt abgesenkt auf gut 90mm. 

Nur zum bikebergsteigen mit Fokus auf viel tragen spÃ¼rt man das Gewicht wirklich. Die fetten Felgen und 2180g Laufradsatz wÃ¤re gar nicht so schlimm. Da bauen die Reifen umso dicker und schlagen seltener durch / besserer Komfort und bei schmalen Reifen besserer Rollwiderstand...


----------



## SVK1899 (20. Dezember 2011)

das sind ztr flow felgen mit king/kong naben von tune, gewicht ca. 1630g.

der rest: lenker/vorbau/sattelstütze sind von easton, bremse: formula the one, federgabel: 36er fox talas mit 160mm federweg, komplett X0, XTR umwerfer, FSA gravity light kurbel, sattel SDG TI-Fly

ich glaub das wars so im großen ganzen...... übrigens das 6point meiner frau in größe "S" wiegt sogar nur 13,6kg! fast identischer aufbau, nur LRS ist leichter, nämlich ZTR alpine mit Tune king/kong naben! bei 52kg körpergewicht und nur fürs touren, maximal "freeride light" reicht ihr der LRS völlig aus!

aber so einen leichten satz würd ich dir nicht empfehlen! du sparst zwar ordentlich gewicht, aber bei normalen Körpergewicht geht der LRS dann doch am einsatzzweck des bikes vorbei. das 6point ist ein spassmobil und will richtig bergab heizen.......... deshalb würd ich auch eine gabel mit mehr als 150mm federweg nehmen !


----------



## burning_bully (20. Dezember 2011)

Bei einer gut abgestimmten gabel merkt man den 1cm wohl nicht wirklich. Beim laufradsatz denke ich andtswiss e2000 oder ex1750... Mal schauen was der geldbeutel zulässt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan3500 (25. Dezember 2011)

Hallo 6point Freunde

ich habe gerade ein Problem mit dem workscomponents Steuersatz den ich gekauft habe. Irgendwie werde ich aus der Anleitung nicht schlau.

ich habe diese beiden Teile







[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]

welches muss jetzt oben rein und welches unten?

Ausserdem wundert es mich, das eine Schale deutlich Exzentrisch ist und die andere überhaupt nicht (die ist nur unterschiedlich hoch umlaufend)

Hat jemand den gleichen Steuersatz (-1,5° für ZS44) und kann Bestätigen das der so aussieht?

Nicht das die mir ein falsches Teil eingepackt haben.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## poo-cocktail (25. Dezember 2011)

Die Exzentrische gehört oben hin. die andere unten. Strich jeweils nach vorne


----------



## Stefan3500 (25. Dezember 2011)

Ok, der untere hat auf beiden Seiten Striche und auf einer eine Kerbe.
Kerbe muss also nach vorne?

Danke schonmal 

hast Du den gleichen'?


----------



## poo-cocktail (26. Dezember 2011)

ich hab den von ofanaim.net. 

2 kerben? entweder bei denen nachfragen oder einfach unten die mal genauer anschauen die sollte auch leicht schräg sein. und dann sollte man auch sehen was nach vorne gehört


----------



## nuts (4. Januar 2012)

Der Thread lebt ja wieder - sehr schön. Bei mir hat's zu Weihnachten auch den ofanaim.net HAS Steuersatz gegeben, ebenfalls mit -2° aber passend für mein 115mm Steuerrohr.

Schnell eingepresst,...





Und ab dafür:













Ergebnis auf dem Trail: Perfekt. Liegt noch satter, Handling nach wie vor fein und deutlich besser bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten. Das stärkere Abkippen ist in meinen Augen verschmerzbar, jedenfalls nicht störend.

Der Versand hat nur drei Tage gedauert (kommt aus Israel, ich musste nicht mal zum Zoll und auch keine Märchensteuer zahlen  ). Qualität sehr gut. Von den Lagern her haben die von meinem alten FSA Steuersatz gepasst, allerdings habe ich wie auch Kai (poo-cocktail) ebenfalls oben die Dichtung nicht montieren können (und auch die untere nicht aber die war schon immer egal und eine FSA Eigenheit^^). 





Fazit: Absolut empfehlenswert, trotz der höher bauenden Front.


----------



## felixh. (4. Januar 2012)

Naja wenn die Front zu hoch ist, könntest ja noch den Lenker gegen einen Flatbar tauschen. Deiner hat ja den Fotos nach 2-3cm Rise.


----------



## nuts (4. Januar 2012)

Nee, das ist gut so. Erstens hatte ich einen Spacer drunter, der jetzt nach oben gewandert ist. Zweitens ist das Steuerrohr mit 115mm eh schon kurz. Drittens sinkt die Front ein wenig durch den flacheren Lenkwinkel und viertens sind 20mm Rise ne feine Sache, wenn's mal steiler wird... Hatte ich aber tatsächlich auch überlegt


----------



## Beinkraft (9. Januar 2012)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/34804308"]ironhorse/twelve on Vimeo[/ame]

meine aktuellen bikes: iron horse transit (fixie) und iron horse 6 point (enduro)


----------



## SundayR1D3R (12. Januar 2012)

@beinkraft: richtig schickes 6point und nettes video





meins hat momentan 15,45kg mit der alten z150fr mit ca.3200g
will es irgendwann ma auf so 13,xx haben
mit ner lyrik DH solo air oder 55rc2 ti evo hätt ich gleichma nen kilo weniger.. also 14,45. die tage kommt ne thomson und ne neue gravity light kurbel rein da spar ich auch noch nen paar gramm dann währ ich schon fast am ziel


----------



## =.cf.= marduk (12. Januar 2012)

Da haben sich ja ein paar schnieke 6points eingefunden!
Wollte meins, nach langer Verletzungspause, auch mal wieder aufbauen... Da es aber noch in der alten Heimat steht und ich grad nicht nachmessen kann gab ich mal ein paar fragen...

1. Welche Einbaulänge hat der Dämpfer?
2. Beim Vivid Air brauch ich den A-tune, jetzt Low-tune, oder?
3. Brauch ich da noch besondere Buchsen für?
4. Hat jemand ne Empfehlung bezüglich ner guten, schaltbaren Kettenführung?

Wollt die Tage mal ein paar "Kleinteile" bestellen 

Danke und Gruß, marduk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## felixh. (12. Januar 2012)

1. FÃ¼r 160mm 215x68mm oder 222x68 -- je nachdem ob du ein sehr tiefes oder eher hohes Tretlager willst; fÃ¼r 170mm Federweg mit 222x75 Luft; 180mm Federweg mit 222x75 Coil 

-- Der Unterschied zwischen Coil und Luft liegt daran, dass 222x75mm Coil DÃ¤mpfer in Wirklichkeit 227-228mm lang bauen und echte 75mm Weg bieten, 222x75mm Air DÃ¤mpfer durch die Bank dagegen nur max 70mm Weg bieten - aber dafÃ¼r auch eben nur echte 222mm EBL haben.

2. A-Tune

3. Nur wenn du Manitou hattest

4. Da warten viele derzeit auf neue Produkte die hoffentlich besser sind wie die alten Rollen. Sind ein paar angekÃ¼ndigt - allerdings durchwegs im Preisbereich um 100â¬ die deutlich besser ausschauen wie die alten Standards Heim2/3 bzw Klone. Evtl auch die Bionicon.


----------



## SundayR1D3R (12. Januar 2012)

hööö krass kann man echt die ganzen verschiedenen einbau/hublängen da einbauen?
was ist orginal verbaut 222*70mm oder? hatte den dhx air standard drin.


----------



## felixh. (12. Januar 2012)

Original je nach Modell Luft/Coil 215x65mm -- IMHO war der 6 Point Rahmen ultimativ aber auch als Ersatz fürs 7Point gedacht - da wolltens aber noch die Rahmen abverkaufen. 
Das 6 Point ist trotz längerem Dämpfer sogar tiefer vom Tretlager wie das 7 Point, und damit ohne Probs für 180mm Federweg geeignet (und robust genug ist es allemal - gibt im Inet ja kaum kaputte 6 Point Rahmen zu sehen - ich hab nur von 2 Stück gehört)


----------



## nuts (23. Januar 2012)

Meins kam damals vom Team direkt mit 222x63,5er DHX Air und jetzt hab ich nen 222x70er Vivid Air drin. 

Wurde hier nicht irgendwo geschrieben, dass es mit 216er Dämpfer nicht so gut sein soll von der DW-Link-Funktion?


----------



## Stefan3500 (25. Januar 2012)

Ja Original mit DHX Air 222/63,5.

mit 216 fand ich, das es stärker wippt



ob das 6point als 7point Ersatz gedacht war 
aber wozu?

Ich behaupte mal das 6Point war als das gedacht was es ist, ein 160mm Enduro. Ist doch Klasse und passt genau zwischen das MKIII und das 7Point

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## felixh. (26. Januar 2012)

Naja, weil es mit 222x70er Dämpfer quasi besser ist wie das 7Point (flacherer Lenkwinkel  bei 180mm Federgabel, etwa 100g leichter, tieferer Schwerpunkt)...

Sprich die Hauptkritikpunkte am 7 Point (wobei Gewicht beim 7 Point auch ziemlich gut war/ist -- wollen ja keine Coladose die dauernd kaputtgeht, und für das Gewicht sind die 6/7 Point extrem stabil --- im Gegensatz zu den falsch konstruierten/gebautne MKIII).


----------



## Fischhenrik (1. Februar 2012)

Hallöchen liebe Pferdefreunde!
Ich möchte auch meinen Lenkwinkel absenken. Ich hab ein 6.4 Umbau von 2008 (bin mir beim Datum nicht ganz sicher)
Da wollte ich von euch einmal wissen, was ich dazu alles wissen, beachten, rausfinden und ausgeben muss.
Ich dachte da so an folgendes:
Welche Rolle spielt mein alter Steuersatz dabei? ( Welcher ist dort Standardmäßig verbaut?)
Werden extra Lager angefertig, oder nur neue Schalen?
Wie messe ich die Steuerrohrlänge richtig?
Wie läuft der Einbau grob ab.(Z.B alten Steuersatz ausschlagen, neue Schalen mit Kerbe nach vorn einschlagen und fertig?)
Welche Alternativen gibt es ( weiß bislang von ofanaim.net)
Was kostet der Spaß ca.
Welchen Winkel empfehlt ihr mir für den typischen Enduroeinsatz (auch viel Tour..)

Liebsten Gruß und schonmal Dankeschön
Henrik


----------



## Fischhenrik (1. Februar 2012)

Und wo ihr schonmal beim Lesen seid 
Welchen Sattelklemmendurchmesser haben die 6 Points. 
Auch 34.9mm wie bei den Sundays? 

Ich hätte ja am liebsten eine Vario-Stütze à la CB Joplin, aber die sind gebraucht noch zu teuer und in 27,2 sehr selten zu haben, abgedrehte Varianten werden wohl auch eher selten im Bikemarkt auftreten. *Oder möchte jemand hier seine loswerden?*
Da ich davon aber nicht ausgehe, wollt ich zumindest einen Schnellspanner montieren. Deswegen die Frage nach dem Maß.
Der Gaul steht auch bei meinen Eltern (350 km) in sicherer Verwahrung, sodass ich nicht selber messen kann :/
Nochmals Dankeschön im Vorraus!
Henrik


----------



## bikingarni (5. Februar 2012)

Meine neue Bude. Wird so bestimmt nicht bleiben, habe einige Änderungen im Kopf (eigentlich fast alles).

Sorry für ein weiteres Handybild.

@Fischhenrik: http://www.pearcecycles.co.uk/files/2007_6point4.pdf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fischhenrik (5. Februar 2012)

Hab auch fast alles verändert
Könntest du mal eben die sattelklemme messen?
Edit: Sorry, hab auf dem kleinen Handybildschirm den Link übersehen!  
Herzlichen Dank! 
Ich finde das Design von deinem (und meinem ) Rahmen überaus ansprechend *g*
Habt ihr den Bremsschlauch über oder unter dem DW-Link liegen?


----------



## Fischhenrik (9. Februar 2012)

Ach Leute... Mag mir denn Niemand etwas über die Lenkwinkelabsenkung sagen..? 
Bald ist wieder Bikewetter und da wär eine satte Lage auf den Trails so schön *g*


----------



## Stoegl (9. Februar 2012)

Hi!
Also: Ich hab in meinem Sunday Lenkwinkelschalen von Works Components drin. Das lief ziemlich einfach. Hab die alten Lagerschalen ausgepresst, die Schalen eingepresst, Lager rein und fertig wars. Keine große Kunst. Musst dir nur auf der HP die richtigen Dinger für dein Rad mit dem richtigen Winkel aussuchen. Dank der einfachen Kunstruktion (kein Schale-in-der-Schale wie zB bei Cane Creek) gibts auch kein Knarzen. Ähnliche Lenkwinkelschalen gibts von K9 glaub ich auch.
Zur versenkbaren Sattelstütze: Von X-Fusion gibts eine in 27,2mm. zB hier. Ich hab aber keine Ahnung, wie die funktioniert.


----------



## poo-cocktail (9. Februar 2012)

Zum ofanain.net sollte es genug infas hier im thread geben.


----------



## Fischhenrik (9. Februar 2012)

Alles weg.. Hast Recht Poo-Cocktail! 
Hui, da hab ich wohl in der nächtlichen Lesesession einiges überlesen!
Asche auf mein Haupt! Sorry!
Okay, teures Unterfangen.
Bilder von meinem 6. Point gibbets dann leider erst am 25. Februar nach der ersten Klausurenphase..


----------



## poo-cocktail (9. Februar 2012)

Ich zitiere mich mal selbst:



poo-cocktail schrieb:


> Heute beim Zoll fÃ¼rs 6point abgeholt. HAS -2Â° Angleset Schalen von ofanaim.net
> Steuersatz ist ein Cane Creek 40 IS41 (Nicht mit dabei)
> leider scheint die Abdeckkappe oben vom Cane Creek 40 nicht zu passen. Werde ich dann sehen wenns eingepresst ist. vielleicht passt ja auch die vom jetzigen Zerostack.
> Aber ohne Kappe bauts eh niedriger  und vom dreckbeschuss eh unkritisch.
> ...


 
Preis Ofanaim.net Lagerschalen ca. 60-70â¬ (inkl zoll, Versand) falls du lager brauchst bist du somit beim gleichen Preis wie der Workscomponents.
Wie oben schon steht gehÃ¶ren dort Cane Creek IS41 Lager rein.
StandardmÃ¤Ãig hat das 6Point einen ZS44 (Zero Stak bzw. Semi integriert) Steuerrohr.
Messen der SteuerrohrlÃ¤nge von aussen. (wÃ¼sste auch nicht was du da anders messen mÃ¶chtest) Wenn ich mich recht entsinne hat das 6point 130mm SteuerrohrlÃ¤nge (Ohne GewÃ¤hr)

Die beiden links die du gepostet hast passen beide jedoch verÃ¤nderst du mit der 2 grad Version ( EC44-EC44) die EinbauhÃ¶he. Vorteil Ofanaim.net bis minus 2Grad ohne wesentliche VerÃ¤nderung der EinbauhÃ¶he.

edit: Jetz hab ich mir so viel mÃ¼he gegeben jetz bleibt es stehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fischhenrik (9. Februar 2012)

Herzlichen Dank!  
Die von dir hinzugefügten Infos beantworten mir auch noch den Rest!
Wie gesagt: I'm sorry!


----------



## shoebird (16. Februar 2012)

Hier mal mein 7point, hat vielleicht der ein oder andere schon im album gesehen. habe es jetzt meinem fahrstil angepasst und einen etwas "hardcore"-tauglicheren aufbau verpasst.


----------



## fabs8 (16. Februar 2012)




----------



## poo-cocktail (16. Februar 2012)

Sehr schick! ....jetzt noch nen flachen lenkwinkel!


----------



## Stoegl (17. Februar 2012)

Recht hast du, der Lenkwinkel sieht echt sehr steil aus. -2°!


----------



## shoebird (17. Februar 2012)

Ja ist geplant, aber steht auch hinten ein aar cm höher auf dem bild


----------



## Graver (27. Februar 2012)

hey ho, sehr schick eure bikes, hab mir jz auch einen rahmen mal zugelegt - könntet ihr mir nur sagen welche hinterradsteckachse oder so passt , verzweifle schon langsam ....danköö im vorhinein

aja und kann man es mit ner marzocchi 888 fahren oder sollt ich gleichmal auf die 66 umsteigen...mach nämlich resterlverwertung was ich daheim hab)


----------



## Stefan3500 (27. Februar 2012)

passen tut z.B die Sixpack Nailer 150x12 (ist auch schön leicht)


bezgl. Gabel: was hast DU gekauft, 6point oder 7Point?


----------



## Graver (27. Februar 2012)

7point, von 2008...


----------



## shoebird (28. Februar 2012)

ich finde eine 888 ist zu viel für den rahmen. ich kann nur sagen die travis in dem 7point ist die beste kombination die ich je hatte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fabs8 (28. Februar 2012)

da muss ne SC rein!


----------



## Graver (29. Februar 2012)

sodala , noch nicht fertig , aber ich zeig euch mal was ich vor habe ....  x0 schaltwerk kommt noch drauf ;Dnatürlich auch in rot;D


----------



## Graver (29. Februar 2012)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/f/6t/mu/6tmulyp6w6ea/large_IMG_2875.JPG

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/f/he/x1/hex119eb064q/large_IMG_2880.JPG

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/f/he/x1/hex119eb064q/large_IMG_2880.JPG


----------



## Fischhenrik (1. März 2012)

Hier mein Pferdchen:

1. Es war endlich mal wieder Zeit den Gaul auszureiten, also legte ich das Zaunzeug an: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2.. doch dann sah ich, dass reiten hier verboten ist: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3... also brachte ich das Pferdchen wieder zurück in den Stall:


----------



## SundayR1D3R (20. März 2012)

so langsam wird es fertig, paar updates seit dem letzten bild..
-twenty6 predator ti pedal
-twenty6 sattelklemme
-Sixpack steckachse
-kcnc ultra light schaltr.
-2012er gravity light kurbel
-thomson elite
-michelin latex schläuche
-paar alu/ti schrauben
rund 600-700gr gespart





durch die pedale steh ich jetzt auch tiefer und es ist nicht mehr so einer großer unterschied zum sunday, angenehmer wenn man häufig wechselt ..dazu wechsle ich auch noch die schuhe, die höheren 5.1 impact beim sunday, die flachen freerider beim 6point, so hat man den perfekten ausgleich


----------



## 2und4zig (22. März 2012)

Hallo 6-Pointer!

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem 6-Point Rahmen. 
Wenn irgend jemand von euch seinen gerne verkaufen würde oder jemanden kennt, der seinen Rahmen verkaufen möchte, meldet euch bitte bei mir!


----------



## Rischer (2. April 2012)

Hallo,

ich überlege gerade mir einen 6 point rahmen in L (bin 1,87) zuzulegen.
Jedoch bereitet mir die länge des Rahmens Sorgen...vor allem da ich tendenziell lieber längere Rahmen fahre.






...laut der Tablelle hat das 6. nur eine Oberrohrlänge von 58,42 cm. Liegen wem die Reach Daten vor oder kann jemand den Reach eines L Rahmens schnell einmal für mich ausmessen?

Bitte einfach mal alle größentechnischen Ehrfahrungen mit dem 6point posten


Danke!


----------



## shoebird (2. April 2012)

Also der S rahmen ist für leute, welche mit nem bigbike nicht nur springen wollen, so wie ich, unfahrbar kurz. Und ich bin 1.70 klein...


----------



## Stoegl (2. April 2012)

Hiermir kannst Reach und Stack selber ausrechnen:
http://bikegeo.muha.cc/
Viel Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (3. April 2012)

Das gefällt mir richtig gut! Lässt du die Z150 da drin?
Vom Ansprechverhalten natürlich fast nicht zu ersetzten, aber das Gewicht übersteigt bei der ja leider fast alles.



Shadow1984 schrieb:


>


----------



## burning_bully (3. April 2012)

hat das ding schonmal den wald gesehen...oder polierst du es nach jeder ausfahrt aufs neue? habe meins auch entlackt und poliert aber nach zwei ausfahrten war die 10 stündige polierarbeit nur noch zu erahnen ;-)


----------



## Stefan3500 (3. April 2012)

Rischer schrieb:


> Bitte einfach mal alle größentechnischen Ehrfahrungen mit dem 6point posten
> 
> 
> Danke!



die 6point fallen alle sehr kurz aus! Das liegt daran, das DW eine 25mm Setback Stütze vorsieht. Der Reach wird davon aber leider auch nicht länger.

Ich bin ca 1,73m und fahre das M mit 70 Vorbau und es dürfte ruhig etwas länger sein. Ich fahre allerdings keine SB Stütze (da remote)

Der Vorteil ist, das die Rahmen sehr wendig sind.


----------



## tschud (5. April 2012)

Hi,

ich habe seit kurzem ein 6point6 in Serienausstattung und frage mich, was für Naben 
in den Laufrädern verbaut sind. Diese sind nämlich leider ungelabelt.
Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## Fischhenrik (22. April 2012)

Hi Leute!

Ich verkaufe mein Pferdchen im Bikemarkt. Ich musste meine Studium abbrechen und somit auch aus dem Erzgebirge wegziehen. Mein neues zu Hause bietet höchstens Strecken für Cross-Country, von daher lohnt so ein Enduro nicht mehr.


----------



## SundayR1D3R (23. April 2012)

burning_bully schrieb:


> hat das ding schonmal den wald gesehen...oder polierst du es nach jeder ausfahrt aufs neue? habe meins auch entlackt und poliert aber nach zwei ausfahrten war die 10 stündige polierarbeit nur noch zu erahnen ;-)



..was ne frage
das ding sieht fast jeden tag sehr viel wälder und hat auf dem bild schon einige tausend km runter und auch bei jedem wetter. ich pflege halt mein bike sehr viel zwischendurch, mag nicht wenn irgendwo verranzte dreck ecken sind. habs z.b  letzte woche grad wieder komplett zerlegt, neue reifen drauf gezogen weil die alten glatze hatten und die seitenstollen nur noch in fetzen hingen dämpfer/gabel mußte ich schon wieder machen weil die auf heftigeren abfahrten ziemlich beansprucht werden und regelrecht heißlaufen und wenn ich beim putzen bin geh ich meist schnell nochma mit nevr dull polierwatte drüber, deswegen auch so glänzend und dauert bloß 5min länger, und außerdem stellt man ja lieber fotos vom gerad sauber gemachten bike rein als ne verschlammte kiste oder.

ach ja, der funn smx vorbau"auf dem bild noch zusehen" ist nach ca.3monaten durchgerissen und jetzt erstmal wieder der 7 jahre alte unzerstörbare diabolus montiert,
somit dürfte deine frage geklärt sein ob es viel fährt oder. und wenn man es schon echt oft poliert hat wird die oberfläche keramik ähnlich und es verschleißt auch nicht so schnell, achja und nach dem polieren wird es auch nochmit carnuba wachs behandelt somit hält sich die schöne oberfläche noch mal um einiges länger.

mr freeride: ja die z150 ist schon sahnig aber hat auch ca3,2kg, mich störts jetzt nicht unbedingt weil sie dafür ihre arbeit macht und das bike wird ja dadurch nicht langsamer, hängt ja nicht am reifen
aber sobald sich mal irgendwas ergibt kommt ne andere rein z.b 55 oder lyrik dh.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SundayR1D3R (8. Mai 2012)

jetzt mit MZ Allmountain SL2 160mm (da sehr günstig ranbekommen) und knapp nen kilo weniger auf der waage. casting wird irgendwann noch schwarz gemacht. ist übrigens noch fluffiger als die z150fr
demnächst kommt noch funnduro vorbau + fatboy dh, dann sollte es unter 14kg liegen.



edit: jetzt mit neue vorbau/lenker kombi, hier:







und 13,6kg ..schon fast zuleicht


----------



## felixh. (8. Mai 2012)

sieht cool aus mit den grün eloxierten Links und goldenem Bash!


----------



## fabs8 (9. Mai 2012)

starkes Teil


----------



## SundayR1D3R (13. Mai 2012)

thank's jungs, hab oben mal noch ein paar aktuelle bessere bilder eingefügt ..die nächsten gibts dann mit fertig gepulverten (gabel)casting, sollte dann ca. so aus sehen http://www.marzocchi.com/System/28133/Z1SL_3.jpg


----------



## SundayR1D3R (25. Mai 2012)

habs casting erstma schnell schwarz gelackt, wird aber beim nächsten service matt schwarz gepulvert.
bild ist von letzte woche männertag auf ner harztour ca.120km "hier grad auf dem Brocken":








und solch lustige wege ging's dann wieder runter damit:
http://mw2.google.com/mw-panoramio/photos/medium/61145737.jpg
http://mw2.google.com/mw-panoramio/photos/medium/2004693.jpg
und trotz latex schläuchen und leichten freeride maxxis kein platten ..hätt ich nicht unbedingt gedacht, da ich die latex dinger auch erst seit kurzen teste.


----------



## burning_bully (26. Juni 2012)

hat hier zufällig jemand vor sein 6point zu verkaufen?
Bin auf der Suche für einen Freund der meins einmal probegefahren ist ;-)


----------



## Beinkraft (26. Juni 2012)

würde ggf meinen rahmen verkaufen. ohne dämpfer!
17" medium in raw!


----------



## burning_bully (26. Juni 2012)

Vielen Dank für das Angebot aber ich suche eine Komplettbike


----------



## Beinkraft (26. Juni 2012)

naja ggf auch als komplettbike... 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1000361

änderungen: anstatt der hope v2 ist ne juicy 5 montiert - und es wäre kein dämpfer dabei. der ist aktuell nur ne leihgabe! mit luftdämpfer und etwas leichteren reifen wiegt das rad akuell 14,5kg!

mach mir einfach mal ein angebot!


----------



## Stefan3500 (13. Juli 2012)

ich würde gerne meinen 17" Sixpoint Rahmen gegen einen 19" tauschen.

Bei Interesse PM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobias (20. Juli 2012)

Ich hab erst mal neue Bilder von meinem zu bieten. Update: 35mm Vorbau (Straitline) und Kettenführung (e*thirteen TRS+ Dual Ring)


----------



## SundayR1D3R (20. Juli 2012)

super geniales 6point nuts ..gefällt mir ja fast besser wie meins
was wiegt es?

nen paar schwarze twenty6 predator mit roten pins würden den rad noch sehr gut stehen. 
wie macht sich denn der dämpfer im rad? ist das ein 222*70mm ..dann hättest du ja auch mehr federweg (ca.175mm), normal sind ja 222 mit bloß 63,5mm hub drin.

bei mir wird es wohl der ccdb air werden ..hat da schon wer erfahrungen im 6point?


----------



## felixh. (20. Juli 2012)

Ich hab auch einen 222x70er Ti Coil drinnen. Funzt ziemlich gut. Mit Stahl bekommt man 180mm, bei Air wohl eher so 172-173 (alle Air Dämpfer die ich in 222x70 bisher gesehen hab, geben real max 65-66mm frei, Coil dagegen immer echte 70mm).

Nuts seins schaut echt genial aus. Aber Fat Albert am 6 Point, empfinde ich schon als Kastration, ich schaff es derzeit einfach nicht Reifen unter 1.2kg zu montieren, ohne mich über mangelnde Performance zu ärgern, und das obwohl ich kaum shuttle, sondern fast alles hochtret...


----------



## SundayR1D3R (20. Juli 2012)

ja mit Fat Albert ist es schon ein wenig kastriert und bauen auch viel zu hoch.
mir reichen aber die Minion FR in 2.35draht, vorn 42st und hinten reicht auch 60a. mit der 42er mischung hinten rollt es mir zu schlecht (da mehr klebt) und zuviel "drift"verschleiß. 
1,2kg(2ply)reifen find ich auch zu hart am 6point ..ist ja dann auch wiederum ein wenig kastriert, weil es mir dann zu träge wär ..schlechter zu beschleunigen und langsamer rollen würde ..und natürlich berg hoch wirds auch um einiges schwerer ..merk ich ja am sunday, allzuviel geht da nicht.

..naja aber wenn du 180mm hast evtl auch180mm vorn? ..dann noch nen L rahmen mit winkel steuersatz(flacher), jaa, dann könnte man auch 2ply reifen aufziehen und richtig krachen lassen ..dann hätte man aber auch praktisch nen anderes fahrrad und nicht mehr dieses verspielte super wendige allmountain trailraketen feeling wie es bei meinen ist.
was hast du für'ne gabel felixh.? ..foto wär auch ganz nice


----------



## felixh. (23. Juli 2012)

Jip, 180mm Zocchi RC3 Evo Ti. Fotosgibt es auf Seite 3/4 ein paar. Seitdem nur ein paar DetailÃ¤nderungen wie Flaschenhalter, Bremsscheiben, usw. Bergauf spanne ich die Gabel mit Spanngurt runter (auf etwa 80mm).
Dazu hab ich hinten den Zocchi DÃ¤mpfer mit Ti Feder (die gabs mal um 130â¬ bei CRC) in der Zugstufe blockieren. (sprich sinkt zwar auf Sag ein, man kann aber trotzdem fast wie blockiert auch im stehen reinhÃ¤mmmern (dazu muss halt dann auch die Gabel abgesenkt werden - weil hinten blockiert, dann federts sonst vorne viel mehr).


Ich hab ja auch noch einen 7 Point Rahmen in M rumliegen. Der Unterschied zum 6 Point in L ist mehr oder weniger nur das lÃ¤ngere Oberrohr, und etwas tiefere Schwerpunkt. Im Prinzip denke ich dass das 6 Point einfach der Nachfolger vom 7 Point war, aber sie noch zu viele 7 Points auf Lager hatten, und daher das 6 Point halt auf 160mm runtergestutzt haben, es aber eigentlich schon als 180er Trailbike gedacht war.

Dazu hab ich natÃ¼rlich ein -2Â° Angleset - das ist IMHO Pflicht bei allen Iron Horse.

Bergab fÃ¤hrt es sich IMHO sogar fluffiger wie ein Sunday, nur bei Drops fehlt die Progression im DÃ¤mpfer. Sprich fÃ¼r DH extrem gut geeignet, solange man keine hohen Drops springt - zumindest mit dem Zocchi DÃ¤mpfer wÃ¤re es dazu nicht geeignet.

Bei langen Touren ohne schwer bergab, kommt dann halt ein 900g Hinterreifen drauf (meist Michelin Wild Rock'r 2.4 - der rollt so gut wie ein Fat Albert, hat aber um Welten mehr Gripp und Durchschalgssicherheit, nur funktioniert er bei kalten Temperaturen UND gleichzeitig NÃ¤sse kaum mehr).


----------



## Snap4x (24. Juli 2012)

Sooo wie ist das nun mit den 6Point und 216 mm Dämpfern?
Klappt das, oder nicht?


----------



## felixh. (24. Juli 2012)

216mm ist Standard. 222m wenn man 180mm Federweg will. 222m Luft geben gut 172mm Federweg. 222mm Stahl (die eh alle echte 226-227mm lang bauen), gehen auch super (hab ich ja auch mit Roco TST R 2.75) mann muss allerdings ein ganz klein wenig am DW-Link feilen.

Geht alles, kommt halt drauf an wieviel Federweg man will. 222mm Dämpfer, muss man mit viel Sag fahren, damit der DW-Link gut arbeitet (oder halt Lockout - was es halt nur beim Roco TST R gibt).


----------



## Tobias (26. Juli 2012)

Merci für's Lob und die Reifen sind einfach dem Bodensee geschuldet, wo das Ding meistens eingesetzt wird... für Bikeparks liegt auch noch ein Satz DH Reifen rum, mit dem das Geschoss so wunderbar träge wird und einfach ballern erlaubt 

Wenn von Schwalbe die Hans Dampf in Super Gravity Mischung kommen werde ich denke ich auf die umsteigen. Nächstes Upgrade wird in jedem Fall der Laufradsatz! Oder eine neue Gabel,... hach - zu viele Optionen und zu wenig Zeit auf dem Rad.

Wegen der Einbaulänge: 222mm geht super, Anschlagen oder so kein Ding. Ist jetzt schon sehr grippig am Hinterbau, so lange man sitzen bleibt aber fein. Möglicher Weise versuch ich bald mal 1x10,... das könnte noch mal ne Spur geiler werden dann, auch optisch


----------



## Snap4x (6. August 2012)

Hey, ich nochmal.
Wollte Fragen welche Sattelstützenklemmung benötigt wird? und wie weit die Sattelstütze in den Rahmen reinpasst!
Außerdem würd mich das Gewicht mal Interessieren :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## felixh. (6. August 2012)

Sattelstütze passt bis ganz unten - evtl muss man noch ausreiben - sollte aber gehen. Klemmung 34.9 (Aussendurchmesser).


----------



## Snap4x (11. August 2012)

Was für eine Feder fahrt ihr im 6point bei welchen Gewicht? 



Ach ja, ist das normal dass das Rad so Springfreudig ist?  Ist ja hammer wie das Rad ist der Luft abgeht.


----------



## felixh. (11. August 2012)

Ich komme mit 70kg plus Ausrüstung je nach Anforderung mit 250er und viel Druckstufe, oder 300er und kaum Druckstufe klar. 280-290 wäre optimal. Für Bikepark mit großen Sprüngen brauch ich 300 und etwas Druckstufe.


----------



## Snap4x (12. August 2012)

Fuhr die Tage 450er Und empfand das Heck steinhart. 
Also normal kann ich nämlich auch bei anderen 450er fahren, ist zwar ein _bisschen_ härter, aber fahrbar.

Also 300er?


----------



## Snap4x (13. August 2012)

Ich mal wieder  

Fährt hier jemand exzentrische Buchsen?
Klappt das überhaupt?


----------



## SundayR1D3R (13. August 2012)

wie soll das gehen bei 10mm bolzendurchmesser? wo willst du da ein exzentrisches loch in die buchsen machen bei innen 10 und außen 12,7mm ..da bleibt kein platz für solch spielerein.
außerdem was willst du noch tiefer kommen mit nen 216er dämpfer ..alles quatsch ..geh einfach fahren und genieße das 6point so perfekt wie es ist

noch keiner nen DB air getestet?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snap4x (13. August 2012)

Ja, es fährt sich erstaunlich gut 
Wollte halt jetzt schon erfragen ob da Potenzial ist^^

Warum nur ist alles am 6point so oversize


----------



## Snap4x (14. August 2012)

Noch ne wichtige Frage! 
Habe grad beim Dämpfer ausbau bemerkt das die Kette am Hinterbau dran kommt, also da wo die Strebe zwischen den zwei Wippen ist. Was tut ihr dagegen?
Wie habt ihr das gelöst.
Hab jetzt einfach ein paar Lagen Isoband drauf gelegt. Lack ist leider schon in den paar Ausfahrten schon gelitten


----------



## Snap4x (31. August 2012)

Was fahrt ihr für ne Kurbel?

Hatte heute ma ne richtige Ausfahrt und konnte es mal testen und habe oft mit meinen Fuß den Boden berührt...


----------



## felixh. (31. August 2012)

Also bei mir kommt die Kette nur selten am Rahmen an. Klar man sieht die Einschläge, aber das hatte ich bei jedem Rahmen. Einfach ordentlich mit Folie abkleben.,

ich hab eine Kurbel aus einer Seite FSA Gravity Light, und andere Seite die Standard FSA Gravity die drauf war. Mir fehlt noch immer ein Spacer um das kleine Blatt auf die Gravity Light zu bringen.

Saint 83er ist aber auch kaum schwerer (aber auch kaum leichter wie die Standard FSA Gravity, wenn man bei der die Kettenblattschrauben Stahl vs Alu und das 36er Stahlblatt gegen Alu tauscht.)


----------



## poo-cocktail (1. September 2012)

Ich fahre eine 170mm FSA Gravity Light. 
Und ja man berührt ab und an schonmal was mit dem Pedal 

Gegen  Kettenschläge habe ich das ganze mit Klettband abgeklebt
sieht man hier ganz gut wenn man das große bild etwas zoomt
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/897349


----------



## =.cf.= marduk (19. September 2012)

Wollte meins ja eigentlich endlich aufbauen... aber jetzt steht's im Bikemarkt... Bin irgendwie schon ein wenig traurig, aber das andere Angebot war einfach zu verlockend!


----------



## Tobias (21. September 2012)

Fettes Update:

1. DT Swiss FX1950 Tricon
2. Shimano SAINT Antrieb und Bremsen
3. Conti Rubber Queen (2,4" mit Apex)
4. e*thirteen LG1+





Fazit: Nur noch geil


----------



## tschud (25. September 2012)

Wird das Rad so wie es dasteht noch auf großen Touren gefahren?
Aber wirklich geil, vor allem die Naben mit der Rahmenfarbe.


----------



## Tobias (26. September 2012)

Das kommt schwer auf die Tour an. Ich bin damit am Wochenende eine große Tour gefahren, bei der die Anstiege nicht besonders technisch gewesen sind --> kein Problem. In den Alpen wird es mit dem 34er Blatt auf das 36er Ritzel aber sicherlich eng. Dafür ist der Hinterbau von der Performance her auf dem großen Blatt um ein Vielfaches besser als auf dem kleinen 22er früher.

Antwort ist also: Ja, zur Not wird halt geschoben


----------



## Snap4x (5. Oktober 2012)

Ne Frage so in die Runde. Wieviel wiegt euer 6point?
Meins wiegt 16,48 kg 
Würde ma gern wissen warum? Versteh ich garnicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marder (6. Oktober 2012)

wie schafft man das denn??

mein sunday wiegt mit dual ply reifen und stahlfederdämpfer 16,52kg 



ich bin mal gespannt, was mein 6point wiegen wird - bestimmt ist die 15 vorne, weil ich erstmal reste verbaue... aber 13,xxkg müsste doch machbar sein


----------



## poo-cocktail (11. Oktober 2012)

Meins ist so bei ca. 15 kg und ich habe nichts sonderlich leichtes verbaut


----------



## Tobias (12. Oktober 2012)

Meins ist mit 1kg Reifen (jeweils  ) bei knapp 14kg... muss nächstes Wochenende noch mal wiegen gehen!


----------



## shoebird (12. Oktober 2012)

Hat zufällig jemand ein 6point zu verkaufen?


----------



## Snap4x (12. Oktober 2012)

Hier:
http://www.pinkbike.com/buysell/1200716/


----------



## tschud (12. Oktober 2012)

Ich würde meines evtl gegen eine Enduro HT-verkaufen.


----------



## Tobias (13. Oktober 2012)

Je nach dem, wie das ICB wird, steht meins auch zum Verkauf... aber da warten wir mal noch ab


----------



## Snap4x (13. Oktober 2012)

Ich meld mich schonmal für das Grüne an


----------



## SundayR1D3R (18. Oktober 2012)

Marder schrieb:


> aber 13,xxkg müsste doch machbar sein



es sind auch 12,xx drin, voll gravity tauglich natürlich
meins hat ja ca 13,5kg ..mal sehen, evtl bring ich's noch unter 13
hab da die Race Face Sixc kurbel und lenker im auge, dann evtl die e-13 trs+, da ich den taco der lg1+ noch nicht brauchte am 6point ..so tief ist es dann auch nicht im gegensatz zum sunday. und wenn man jetzt noch falt statt draht minions verbaut ..sollte ich schon die 13kg geknackt haben. beim sattel ist auch noch einiges potenzial ..ca. 50-80g zum ti oder carbon Devo.




leider noch kein neueres bild, aber das is ja gut und auch noch alles wie auf dem bild.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snap4x (18. Oktober 2012)

Okay, könnte alleine 2 kg am Fahrwerk, halbes Kilo bei Reifen sparen.
Außerdem noch leichten vorbau und und und... aber wer will das?


----------



## SundayR1D3R (18. Oktober 2012)

Tobias schrieb:


> Je nach dem, wie das ICB wird, steht meins auch zum Verkauf... aber da warten wir mal noch ab



wird aber garantiert nicht besser wie nen 6point


----------



## SundayR1D3R (18. Oktober 2012)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> aber wer will das?



ICH ..es wird einfach immer schneller so leichter es wird und damit auch immernoch spaßiger
mein gesicht sieht  beim fahren durchgängig so aus  oder auch mal so


----------



## Snap4x (18. Oktober 2012)

Hab mein Nukeproof was leicht ist  11 kg auf den Gramm genau 

Sag mal. Kann mir jemand den DW-Link erklären? Also der Dämpfer muss ja ne gewisse vorgeschriebene Maße erfüllen, sonst funktioniert der DW nicht so wie es soll.

Habe nämlich einen 216 mm Dämpfer drin...


----------



## Tobias (19. Oktober 2012)

Beim DW-Link geht es unabhängig von der Dämpferlänge um den richtigen Sag. Wo der allerdings beim 6Point liegt kann ich kaum sagen, ich fahr gut 35%. Du merkst aber relativ schnell, ob du den Sag richtig eingestellt hast, wenn du das Rad auf dem kleinen Blatt im Sitzen den Berg hoch trittst. Dann sollte es nämlich bei korrektem Sag nicht wippen


----------



## tschud (19. Oktober 2012)

Ich glaube nicht, dass das rein am Sag liegt. Bei einem längeren Dämpfer müsste der Sag größer sein,
da ja die Hebellage des Hinterbaus entscheident ist, oder täusch ich mich da?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SundayR1D3R (20. Oktober 2012)

hier nen dw-link video ..evtl hift das ein wenig
http://www.myspace.com/video/teisuke/iron-horse-dw-link/5824504
ab 6:17 ..beste

http://www.dw-link.com/reasons.html


----------



## Carcass (9. November 2012)

Werden die 6Point D.D. noch gebaut? Ich will so eins wie Nuts!!!


----------



## SVK1899 (9. November 2012)

da muss ich dich enttäuschen! die 6points werden schon länger nicht mehr gebaut! ich glaube 2009 war schon schluss. die 6point d.d. waren spezial anfertigungen fürs Monster Energy Team. es gibt nur max. 10 - 12 6point d.d. in "Monster Green" weltweit! alle mit spezial geo, z.B. sitzrohr in S und oberrohr in M, wie das von nuts, oder sitzrohr in M und oberrohr in L wie mein altes.
wenn du viel glück hast, kannste mal eins gebraucht auftreiben, ich drück die daumen !


----------



## felixh. (9. November 2012)

Ich will auch ein D.D. in M/S -- das mit einem möglichste flachen Angleset wäre perfekt!!!

Aber solange Nuts seins nicht hergbit....


Hat eigentlich schon jemand probiert, ob bei 6Point / 7Point 650B Laufräder mit dicken Reifen reinpassen? Ich denke mal es müsste sich ausgehen - weil 6 Point mit 650B wäre finde ich ziemlich perfekt für AM/Endurotouren.

Mir ist bei 6 Point das Tretlager eher zu tief wie zu hoch (für Bikepark könnte es dagegen sogar nochmal 1cm tiefer sein) und mit 650B und Angleset denke ich mal, ist es dem ICB Carver haushoch überlegen...


----------



## HC-Maxi (11. November 2012)

Ich wollte hier nur auch nochmal erwähnen, dass ich auf der Suche nach nem 6Point in Größe L bin. Also wenn jemand seines los werden will, dann sagt bescheid!


----------



## MukkiMan (12. November 2012)

ich schließe mich dem hc-maxi mal an


----------



## Marder (12. November 2012)

gut das ich mir noch ein fast neues 6point in L vor 2 monaten gekauft habe 
gerade noch ne runde im wald gewesen... sensationelles rad


----------



## Snap4x (12. November 2012)

Kann ich nur bestätigen. Macht Freeriden ohne Probleme mit


----------



## MukkiMan (16. November 2012)

ach ihr schweine


----------



## Tobias (22. Januar 2013)

Schon gemein... traurig, dass der Rahmen nicht gebaut wird. Und meiner bleibt erst mal noch bei mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tschud (3. März 2013)

Was fahrt ihr denn für Kurbel am 6 Point? 
Meine standard Fsa sind leider ziemlich schwer und das Innenlager macht es auch nicht mehr so lange.
Gibt es in 83mm eine Standardkurbel (leicht, gut, günstig) wie die slx? 

Schönen Sonntag!

Julian


----------



## Marder (3. März 2013)

tschud schrieb:


> Was fahrt ihr denn für Kurbel am 6 Point?
> Meine standard Fsa sind leider ziemlich schwer und das Innenlager macht es auch nicht mehr so lange.
> Gibt es in 83mm eine Standardkurbel (leicht, gut, günstig) wie die slx?
> 
> ...




shimano hat nur die saint und truvativ nur varianten für ein kettenblatt (soweit ich weiß)

es gibt bei shimano noch die möglichkeit mit der trekking-variante, wo die achse 5mm länger ist. musste mal hier im forum suchen...


ich habe vor kurzem aber einfach bei rose zugeschlagen: http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/fsa-tretlager-gravity-light-dh-mega-exo-pc36-83-mm/aid:513786
gravity light mit 175mm kurbelarmlänge - allerdings ist dieser spacer für das kleine kettenblatt in dieser einfachkettenblattvariante nicht mit dabei


----------



## Marder (6. März 2013)

soll keine Werbung sein, ist es aber... hab noch nen paar Schaltaugen fürs 6 und 7 Point, sowie ne Achse:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articles/view/130723


----------



## Kaesebroetchen (6. März 2013)

Schließe mich mal an 
Wer nen 6 Point in M übrig hat, her damit mein Sunday braucht mal nen Spielgefährten.


----------



## blabla (7. März 2013)

Moin,

was für eine Steuerrohrlänge hat ein 7point Rahmen von '05 (oder auch neuer)? Ich meine mich dran erinnern zu können, dass es um die 110-115mm waren, aber ich habe im Moment den Rahmen nicht zum nachmessen...


Danke


----------



## felixh. (7. März 2013)

Marder schrieb:


> ich habe vor kurzem aber einfach bei rose zugeschlagen: http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/fsa-tretlager-gravity-light-dh-mega-exo-pc36-83-mm/aid:513786
> gravity light mit 175mm kurbelarmlänge - allerdings ist dieser spacer für das kleine kettenblatt in dieser einfachkettenblattvariante nicht mit dabei



Weißt du wo man den Spacer herbekommt? Ich fahr derzeit meine Gravity Light nur einseitig, weil ich halt keinen Spacer auftreiben kann.

(auf der anderen Seite ist die alte Gravity)


----------



## Kaesebroetchen (22. März 2013)

Sagt mal. Fährt jemand ein Medium 17" Rahmen vom 6.Point bei Körpergröße um 1,80m ?
Ich weiß das ist Geschmackssache. Rein aus Interesse ;-)

Hab gelesen, dass die kürzeren Rahmen mit Setback Stütze gefahren werden (sollen), was das kompensieren soll.


----------



## burning_bully (22. März 2013)

ja...habe M bei 187.
zum Bergabfahren genial...für den Uphill grenzwertig, brauchst auf jeden fall eine 40er Stütze. Sieht zwar seltsam aus aber es geht gerade noch so. Durch die tiefe Front hat man auch eine recht angenehme Position auf dem Rad. Am besten eine nach hinten gekröpfte stütze nehmen, da man durch den steilen Sitzrohrwinkel sonst ziemlich nah am Lenker sitzt. habe leider kein Foto.

Gruß tim


----------



## Kaesebroetchen (22. März 2013)

Ah, cool. Hatte schon die Befürchtung M wäre zu klein. Mein Rocky Slayer ist halt ne ganze ecke länger mit 589cm Oberrohr im vergleich zu 559cm beim 6 Point in M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marder (22. März 2013)

bei mir dürfte der L/19" bei 1,84m gefühlt nicht kleiner sein... nutze es als reines enduro


----------



## Kaesebroetchen (22. März 2013)

OK, da sieht man wie die Geschmäcker auseinander gehen. 
Möchte es auch hauptsächlich für Enduro nutzen. Habe noch das Sunday in L

Habe halt nun nen 6.Point in 17" hier liegen, weiß aber nicht ob ich es aufbauen soll....  Bin selber so 1,79m.
Ist halt ne Gratwanderung aber ich konnte einfach nicht widerstehen.


----------



## Marder (22. März 2013)

beim umstieg sunday M auf L war ich auch sehr zufrieden... und bei meinem 6-point ist es ähnlich mit der größe


----------



## burning_bully (22. März 2013)

habe auch ein sunday in L... und nutze das 6Point ebenfalls als Enduro...mittlerweile wird das sunday gar nicht mehr genutzt, da sich das 6point bergab einfach genial fahren lässt.
Vor allem mit einem Gewicht von knapp unter 15 kg ist es eine absolute Rakete...und wenn man sich dran gewöhnt hat und die beine ein wenig trainiert hat geht es auch bergauf ganz gut ;-)


----------



## Kaesebroetchen (22. März 2013)

Naja, ich werds mal in M ausprobieren und aufbauen. Habe eh nen 60mm Vorbau. Dann wirds scho passen ;-)

Danke für eure Antworten


----------



## felixh. (23. März 2013)

Das L ist bei 180cm schon klar auf der großen Seite. Für bikepark und bergab, könnte es eindeutig kürzer sein für mich. Ich hab mir jetzt mal den onoff stoic 10mm Vorbau bestellt - möchte mal schauen wies damit läuft.

Als Tourenrad passt es schon.
Ich möchte mal schauen, ob 650B Reifen auch reinpassen. Dann benutze ich es zum Tourensetup mit 650B. Je Abfahrtslastiger dann mit 26". 

6 wie 7 Point sind bergauf auch absolut super zu fahren. Ich spanne meine 180er 66 mit Spanngurt runter, und schon fährt es sich (abgeshen vom Gewicht) fast wie ein CrossCountry RAdel...
7 Point hat etwas höheres Tretlager wie das 6 Point. Das ist auch schon der Hauptunterschied und die 7 Point fallen größer aus. Also könnte man auch wenn man zwischen M und L beim 6 Point ist, ein 7 Point in M nehmen (Rahmengewicht ist keine 200g Unterschied). 7 Point hat den Vorteil des 1.5 Steuerrohrs. Da kann man auch ein -3° Angleset verbauen (und damit ist das Tretlager dann auch recht tief, vor allem wenn es unten noch integrated ist).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaesebroetchen (23. März 2013)

felixh. schrieb:


> Das L ist bei 180cm schon klar auf der großen Seite. Für bikepark und bergab, könnte es eindeutig kürzer sein für mich. Ich hab mir jetzt mal den onoff stoic 10mm Vorbau bestellt - möchte mal schauen wies damit läuft.
> 
> Als Tourenrad passt es schon.
> Ich möchte mal schauen, ob 650B Reifen auch reinpassen. Dann benutze ich es zum Tourensetup mit 650B. Je Abfahrtslastiger dann mit 26".
> ...



Hey
danke für die ausführliche Antwort. Hab den M Rahmen schon hier liegen und Probiere es einfach . Bin mal schwer gespannt was das 6point so kann! Wenn es wirklich ein mini Sunday ist, Werds ja echt Nen Traum


----------



## HC-Maxi (23. März 2013)

Wo hast du den onoff bestellt?


----------



## felixh. (25. März 2013)

HC-Maxi schrieb:


> Wo hast du den onoff bestellt?



in Spanien, bei kingbarcelona.com ...
Hat aber eine Woche gebraucht, bis sie ihn versandt haben. Denke mal kommt Morgen an ... - aber grad hats in Ostösterreich eh einen Wintereinbruch - sprich wenn ich Zeit hab, geh ich erstmal boarden...


----------



## Kaesebroetchen (28. März 2013)

Ahoi,

sagt mal, welche Felgen fahrt Ihr in euren 6 Points. Da ich hinten eh von 135 auf 150mm Nabe umspeichen muss, dachte ich mir könntsch was Gewicht sparen. Mein altes Laufrad hat ne mavic EN521. Die würde ich sonst wieder verbauen. Bzw. umspeichen. 

Alternativ finde ich die ZTR flow interessant. Ist aber auch recht teuer. Wie sind die Erfahrungen, war bisher immer Mavic Anhänger


----------



## felixh. (28. März 2013)

Spank Stiffy 40 Evo, ZTR Flow EX ist absolut unterstes Limit für ein 6 Point, und wird bei entsprechender Benutzung nicht grad lange halten...

Spank Spike Evo oder Subrosa, bzw ähnliche Felgen die nicht aus dem Leichtgewichtsbereich kommen, sind da schon sinnvoller.


----------



## poo-cocktail (28. März 2013)

ZTR-Flow ist ne gute wahl. Habe ich auch verbaut, sind halt nicht gerade günstig. Alternativ Alex Rims Supra 30?


----------



## Marder (28. März 2013)

ich kenne leute, die den ganzen ixs cup mit flow gefahren sind und echt schnell unterwegs sind... bei mir kommen sie dieses jahr auch ans dh-rad


----------



## Kaesebroetchen (29. März 2013)

Hmhm, habe halt bisher auch durchweg gutes gelesen als Enduro Felge (also die ztr flow) aber den Preis... 

Mal noch ne andere Sache, bin das 6.Point gerade am einstellen und habe gesehen, dass wenn die Kette auf dem kleinsten ritzel der Kassette liegt, der Platz zum Ausfallende/ Sattelrohrstrebe super knapp bemessen ist. Hat das noch wer? Oder hab ich nen Montags Hinterbau erwischt =P
Ist das bei euch auch so knapp? Mache mal nen Bild bei Gelegenheit...


edit:


----------



## felixh. (29. März 2013)

@Kaesebroetchen - hast du auch wirklich eine 150mm Laufrad montiert? Bei mir ist mehr Platz. Aber wenn man da hypotethisch ein 135mm reinzwingen würde, könnte es schon so ausschauen.  Ich denke eher da ist was am Laufrad bzw Kassettenmontage falsch, der Rahmen baut schon korrekt. (ich hab 9fach, aber 10fach Kassetten sollten ja gleich breit bauen).


BTW: mein Stoic 10mm Vorbau ist jetzt montiert. Dazu muss man den Gabelschaft ganz schön knapp kürzen - die Klemmung ist nur 25mm hoch - sprich ich hab auf 28mm gekürzt, und einen 5mm Spacer montiert. Den würde ich auch gerne noch in Zukunft entfernen (fahre eh schon Flatbar) - um wieder tiefer zu kommen. Aber erstmal muss ich es ausprobieren - weil wenn ich den Schaft auf 23mm kürze - wars das mit anderen Vorbauten - die brauchen eigentlich alle mindestens 28-30mm Klemmhöhe.

Wobei der Stoic schon so flach wie irgendwie möglich baut - sprich der Lenker beginnt 27mm über dem Gabelschaftende. Denke mal 20mm Klemmhöhe würde einfach nicht mehr halten. Der Stoic ist auf jeden Fall trotz dem Leichtgewicht (87g, und Topcap quasi integriert) sehr steif, Lenkerklemmbreite ist 42mm (damit ident zu Syntace).

Wenn meine Saint Bremse von Shimano zurückkommt, kann ich es ausprobieren.


----------



## Kaesebroetchen (30. März 2013)

@felixh. nene das Laufrad passt schon. Fahre das so schon lange in meinem Sunday. Habs ins 6point gesteckt, weil ich die andere 150mm Nabe noch nicht eingespeicht habe... 

Hab jetzt noch ne 2mm Scheibe rein gemacht... so klappert die Kette schonmal nicht am Rahmen... Stehe zwar nicht auf so murksige Lösungen aber muss erstmal so gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaesebroetchen (1. April 2013)

So, nu isses feddisch. Das Problem mit der Kettenlinie bzw. dem schmalen Ausfallende hab ich auch mit der Superstar triziod Dh Nabe noch, die ich gestern Abend eingespeicht hab... hab jetzt ne dünne Unterlegscheibe drinnen.

Anbei nen Bild von hoch und wieder unten. Leider nur mit dem Handy. Fährt sich aber schön, der Wechsel hat sich gelohnt


----------



## Snap4x (8. April 2013)

Was für eine Kurbel habt ihr eigtl. verbaut?
Würde gerne auf 2-Fach umrüsten oder ne leichtere nehmen als meine Race Face.


----------



## Kaesebroetchen (8. April 2013)

Hab ne Atlas Fr. mit 2 Kettenblättern.
Für die FSA Gravity Light gibts ja noch den Adapter für nen zweites KB.
Gibt es die  T. Descendant als 2 -Fach?


----------



## poo-cocktail (8. April 2013)

Hab ne Gravity light mit besagtem Adapter, funzt 1A.
Descendant gibt's meines wissens nicht als 2-fach


----------



## Marder (15. April 2013)

hier mal meins in freier laufbahn...


----------



## MarcoW. (17. April 2013)

Hier mal das meinige, funktional und bis auf den grünen Ring hinten auch kein Bling Bling


----------



## Spook (23. April 2013)

Hat eigentlich mal jemand bei einem 6 Point Rahmen das Sattelrohr aufgerieben auf 30,9 mm sodass man eine versenkbare Sattelstütze fahren kann, oder ist die Variante mit einer 27,2 mm Stütze und Hüle eher zu empfehlen?


----------



## Marder (23. April 2013)

bei mir funktioniert die variante mit hülse und 27,2 er stütze problemlos

ps: falls noch einer so ne hülse (natürlich 30,0 auf 27,2) braucht, hätte ich noch welche für 1 das stück + versandkosten abzugeben.


----------



## felixh. (23. April 2013)

Jip, haben einige aufgebrieben mit Reibahle. Der Aussendurchmesser ist eh derselbe wie bei den meisten 30.9er Sitzrohren.

Brauchst aber gut 90min mit Reibahle und harter Arbeit (zumindest wenn man ~35cm tief ausreibt). Mein Sitzrohr war vorher nicht mal so ausgerieben - dass ich eine 30mm komplett versenken konnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spook (23. April 2013)

Danke, das Problem habe ich auch, na ja es ist nicht wirklich ein Problem, da ich die 400 mm Stütze gekürzt habe und sie jetzt ganz rein bekomm, nur ist halt die Auswahl an Stützen in 30,9mm auch weit größer als für 27,2 mm


----------



## Snap4x (2. Mai 2013)

Foto vom letzten Sonntag am frühen Morgen. 
3,5 Stunden später: 44 km und knapp 1000 hm

High Roller DH mit Weich und Hart eignen sich jetzt eher nicht so zum Touren fahren


----------



## Tobias (3. Mai 2013)

aber auch ein sehr schönes Rad!


----------



## Plumpssack (9. Mai 2013)

Verkaufe mein 6point größe L, ca. 13kg, schaut mal rein:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/165722-iron-horse-6point-2013-mit-neuen-teilen-aufgebaut-300km


----------



## Kaesebroetchen (13. Mai 2013)

Hey,

welche Steuersätze verbaut Ihr? Kenne mich ehrlich gesagt mit dem ZS44 Standard null aus  . gibt es da auch flach bauende? Meine untere Lagerschale ist ziemlich hoch mit was um die 15-20mm.


----------



## Spook (13. Mai 2013)

das kommt darauf an was du für eine Gabel fährst, bzw. was diese für einen Schaft hat.

durchgehend 1 1/8" kannst du mit nem ZS (Zero Stack) einen Steuersatz nehmen der quasi fast mit der Unterkannte des Steuerrohrs abschließt. gleiches gilt für oben.

hast du einen konischen Schaft (neudeutsch: tapered) also 1,5" unten und 1 1/8" oben läuft es unten auf eine externe Lagerschale hinaus, wie du sie jetzt hast. Oben kannst du immer noch ein ZS fahren.

hast du durchgehend 1,5" so brauchst du oben wie unten eine externe Lagerschale.

http://reset-racing.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaesebroetchen (13. Mai 2013)

Jop habe durchgehend 1 1/8
super dann kann ich unten ja nen schön flachen verbauen! hast du ne Empfehlung? 
Vielen dank!!


----------



## Tobias (14. Mai 2013)

@Kaesebroetchen: Erklärung oben ist vollkommen richtig! Persönliche Empfehlung wegen guter Erfahrung ist definitiv Reset Racing (Link oben von Spook). Wenn es billiger sein soll Cane Creek.


----------



## Snap4x (14. Mai 2013)

Hab einen Works Components verbaut. Der ist flach im zwei fachen Sinne


----------



## Kaesebroetchen (14. Mai 2013)

Aaaalso so ne Lagerschale z.B

http://www.bike-components.de/produ...4-30-Steuersatz-Unterteil-.html?xtcr=6&xtmcl=

Nur so zur Sicherheit.


----------



## Tobias (15. Mai 2013)

So sieht's aus 
 @Cr3ckb0t: Ich hab auch -2°, war eine sehr gute Entscheidung!


----------



## Spook (15. Mai 2013)

So hier ist meins:





Da ich erst wieder anfange richtig zu MTB zu fahren ist das so mein Bike für alles und leider auch erst mal "nur" fahrfertig gebaut, viele gebrauche Teile, viele ältere Teile, fährt aber ganz gut.

Der L Rahmen, da er wie gesagt für alles herhalten muss, und das ist dann halt auch mal der Weg zur Arbeit, dass sind ca. 10km davon geht es ca. 8 bergauf, dafür ist der Heimweg um so spaßiger. Ich bin 1,75 und mit dem L Rahmen hab ich ne annähernd tourentaugliche Sitzposition (der Sattel ist nicht in Fahrposition)

Ich weiß wird noch viel geändert und muss auch, die Kette ist zu kurz bzw. das Schaltwerk zu lang, Lenker könnte etwas breiter sein, die hintere Bremsleitung ist etwas kurz...

grundsätzlich sieht der Aufbau in etwa so aus:

Rahmen: Ironhorse 6 Point von 09
Gabel MZ 66 SL ATA1 
Bremse: VR Avid Code 20xmm, HR Hope M4 mit organischen Blägen und Moto Hebel 185mm
LR: Tatoo Naben und DT E540 Felgen
Vorbau Lenker: RF Diabolus/FUNN irgendwas
Kurbel: RF Atlas FR 2-fach + Bash
Schaltung: SLX komplett mit XT Umwerfer (2x9 fach)
Reifen: billige WTB Prowler MX in 2.5 werden getauscht wenn runtergefahren

Anstehende Änderungen:

Kettenführung ala Bionicon aus Gartenschlauch und Kabelbinder, am Freitag wenn ich bei meiner Mutter bin un ein Stück vom Schlauch abschneiden kann

Sattelrohr aufreiben und ne absenkbare Sattelstütze rein

Bremsleitung HR Verlängern, die Standard 1400mm der Hope sind etwas "kurz" - wie lang sollte die in etwa sein?

VR Bremse gegen M4 mit Moto Hebel tauschen, da brauch ich noch ein paar Ersatzteile...

Schaltund, werde ich wohl warten bis Sram die 11 fach geschichte auf X9 Basis rausbringt oder es entsprechende alternative in 10 fach gibt, oder ich lass es wenn es mich so glücklich macht...

Kette auf jeden Fall länger.

Generell werde ich mir wohl noch was in All Mountain aufbauen, vielleicht ein 650B Hardtail, dann wird das 6 Point wieder abfahrtslastiger, anderseits gefällt es mir so wie es ist.

Letzt beiden Fragen meinerseits. Ich würde den Dämpfer evtl. gerne gegen ein Stahl-/Titanfeder tauschen, ich liebäugle gerade mit einem Revox, muss man da auf irgendwas achten? also bei RS blick ich mit den Tunes gar nicht mehr durch, da bin ich zu lange raus. Was für eine Federhärte wäre dann bei 90 kg angezogen + Ausrüstung empfehlenswert bei nicht ganz so softer Federung, also dass es immer noch gut zu fahren ist?

Zweitens Reifenempfehlung, wie gesagt derzeit Bike für alles, keine wirklichen hardcore DH Einsätze, fahre damit morgens zur arbeit, das ist viel Straße, Forstwege, abends aufm Heimweg gibts dann die Trails. Also sollte recht leicht laufen aber immer noch griffig sein. Ist da ein Fat Albert oder so was eine Empfehlung? Sollte kein 1300 g ++ Reifen sein.

Felix


----------



## Kaesebroetchen (29. Mai 2013)

Ahoi Piraten,

ich hatte ja nach einem passenden Steuersatz gefragt. Welche Einpresstiefe haben die Cane Creek denn, kann keine Seite gefunden, auf der das zu finden ist. 
Bei IronHorse sind im 6point für die Untere Lagerschale Maximal 10mm vorgesehen...

Hatte mir günstig nen brave Steuersatz besorgt, nur leider hat der ne Einpresstiefe von 20mm -.-

Wer weiß also bevor ich das Dingen nun auch noch kaufe, wie Tief der eingepresst wird?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## blabla (30. Mai 2013)

Hier mal meins



Es werden noch ein paar Sachen geändert, wie z.B. die vordere Bremse tauschen und dann auch die Leitungen kürzen. Bin eigentlich rundum zufrieden.


----------



## felixh. (31. Mai 2013)

Das mit blau-grün schaut genial aus. Ich nehm mal an deine Durolux ist entsprechend getuned...

Lenker/Vorbau schaut irgendwie kommisch aus - aber ich nehm mal an das liegt am Foto...
Gabelschaft nur nicht zu viel kürzen - evtl willst ja auch mal ein Angleset von Works Components oder anderen verbauen...


----------



## blabla (31. Mai 2013)

Nein, die Durolux kam ab Werk so  Ich wollte zwar eigentlich eine ohne TAD, aber nunja.

Der Vorbau wird noch getauscht. Eventuell gegen einen passenden Easton Havoc oder etwas anderes hübsches.

Es ist ein -2º WC Steuersatz verbaut und auf dem Vorbau noch 2 kleine Spacer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poo-cocktail (31. Mai 2013)

Kaesebroetchen schrieb:


> Ahoi Piraten,
> 
> ich hatte ja nach einem passenden Steuersatz gefragt. Welche Einpresstiefe haben die Cane Creek denn, kann keine Seite gefunden, auf der das zu finden ist.
> Bei IronHorse sind im 6point für die Untere Lagerschale Maximal 10mm vorgesehen...
> ...


 
Wie tief der eingepresst wird weiss ich nicht. ABER der Canecreek passt definitiv rein. Hatte ich auch schon verbaut.  
*Edit: Gerade mal in meine Teilekiste geschaut und nachgemessen. Der Canecreek 40 hat bei ZS44 eine Einpresstiefe unten von ca. 8.6mm die Lagerschale unten baut ca. 1.8mm + Konus usw.*

Ich würde dir allerdings wie meine Vorredner zu einem -2° Steuersatz raten.


----------



## slidedown (8. Juni 2013)

Hi,

hab mal ne Frage wegen der Rahmengröße. Bin 1,72 groß und hab eher etwas längere Beine.
Meint ihr, dass mir ein 6 point in M (17") bzw. ein ein 7 point in S passen würde?
Kennt jemand den Gewichtsunterschied zwischen den beiden Rahmen?


----------



## Beinkraft (8. Juni 2013)

hi leute!

ich habe ein iron horse 6point und würde gerne denk lenkwinkel verändern. -2° wäre top! wo und welchen steuersatz muss ich kaufen? oder hat vielleicht jemand einen über?


----------



## felixh. (24. Juni 2013)

@all - welchen Tune sollte ich denn beim Monarch Plus RC3 wählen? Mid oder Low?
222x66 müsste ja passen beim 6Point. Ist halt dann ein Mittelding vom Federweg zwischen 6 Point und 7 Point...

Mein derzeitiger Roco TST R braucht einen Service (irgendwas ist kaputt, eine Kammer Öl hat sich entleert) und da bin ich am überlegen ob sich das überhaupt noch lohnt...

Hat jemand den Monarch Plus RC3 shconmal in einem 6 oder 7 Point probiert?


----------



## tschud (24. Juni 2013)

Oh, das mit dem Monarch würde mich auch interessieren, der Dhx ist nämlich nicht so das Gelbe vom Ei.


----------



## felixh. (24. Juni 2013)

Naja früher war eindeutig A empfohlen. Ich denke mal das entspricht High Volume, Mid Rebound, Low Compression..

Auf den 2014er warten? Oder ist der nicht besser?
Roco Air TST-R ist weiterhin die leichte Alternative - nur frag ich mich ob ich Zocchi bei TST-R Dämpfern noch vertrauen soll? Kann mir vorstellen dass der Baden gegangen ist, weil ich mit voll zugeknallter Druckstufe aus Versehen ein paar DH Abfahrten gemacht hab. Nur ist da der Monarch Plus Komplikationsfrei?


----------



## poo-cocktail (24. Juni 2013)

Hi Felix,
Ich würde ein mid tune nehmen mit kleinem Luftvolumen für mehr Progressivität, da das 6-point durch das DW-Link ja sehr linear ist. Dazu noch bissl mehr Druckstufe durch das midtune sollte dem 6-Point gut stehen denke ich. 
Wie hast du das Tune ausgewählt? über diese alte grafik von 2011 die da durch netz geistert? hab auf der sramseite grad nichts finden können.


----------



## felixh. (24. Juni 2013)

Das A Tune wurde von Dave persönlich wenn ich das richtig erinnere ermpfohlen. Aber A Tunes gibt es ja nicht mehr (und es bezog sich AFAIK auf den Vivid Air).

Also Mid Tune und low volume?


----------



## poo-cocktail (24. Juni 2013)

s.o.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## felixh. (24. Juni 2013)

okay, also entpspricht A Tune Low Volume, und D Tune High Volume?

Schafft der Monarch Plus RC3 eigentlich echte 66mm? Oder sind das weniger? Weil Vivid Air 222x70 schafft definitiv keine 70mm sondern nur so 65-66m, und beim Roco Air gilt dasselbe. 

Die Coil Dämpfer dagegen scheinen alle echte 70mm zu haben, bauen dafür in Wirklichkeit aber 228mm (zumindest Fox und Zocchi - einen Vivid Coil 222x70 hatte ich noch nicht in der Hand zum messen). Irgendwie sind die 222x70 einfach ein Marketinschmäh - weil sie so nicht existieren (entweder keine 70mm Travel, oder sie bauen länger als angegeben).


----------



## poo-cocktail (24. Juni 2013)

ich bin von dem hier ausgegangen

Ein A-D Tune gibt es schon länger nicht mehr das heisst seit ein paar Jahren low bis high und hat mit der Luftkammer nichts zu tun. Beim aktuellen 2014er Monarch Plus RC3 scheint es dazu nur ein standard Volume und High Volume zu geben. 
Wäre dann also für dich ein Mid Tune mit Standard Luftkammer

Edit: Das mit dem Hub kann ich dir nicht beantworten. Allerdings ist es bei meinem DHX Air so, dass er wohl mehr Hub bzw Einbaulänge als 222mm hat, denn ich kann den Dämpfer nur Drucklos einsetzen, da er sonst zu lang ist


----------



## felixh. (24. Juni 2013)

Das gibts hier nochmal in detailliert:
http://www.qbp.com/diagrams/TechInfo/vivid.pdf

Ich gehe von der 2012 Graphik mit 6 Tunes aus - und den sieht man etwa noch hier:
http://forums.mtbr.com/shocks-suspension/rock-shox-monarch-tuning-600331.html


----------



## poo-cocktail (24. Juni 2013)

Da scheinen sie sich jedes Jahr was neues zu überlegen. Schlage folgende Vorgehensweise vor: Erst schauen welches Modelljahr du dir zulegst und dann über das tune entscheiden


----------



## felixh. (24. Juni 2013)

jip, und der A Tune ist der einzige, der soweit ich mich erinnern kann, von Dave Weagle empfohlen wurde. Nur welchem Tune der jetzt entspricht, ist halt sehr fraglich.

Der Tune hier etwa ist sonst fast nirgends zu finden: http://www.biketart.com/254072/prod...ume-black---mid-rebound--low-compression.aspx

Ist halt kompliziert - Dave hat ja immer Ã¼ber zu viel Compression geschimpft - und das auf schlechte Hinterbaukonzepte geschoben - sprich in Daves Meinung ist sicher Low Compression benÃ¶tigt - nur halt mit viel Bottom Out Resistance. Beim TST-R kann man das recht gut erreichen - indem man die Bottom Out Resistance aufs max aufpumpt - und der TST-R im DH Modus sehr sehr wenig Compression hat - wobei man das ja stufenlos am TST Hebel einstellen kann (der sollte eigentlich Stufen haben - oder zumindest klicken, aber meiner hat definitiv nichts dergleichen.)

Nur frag ich mich halt schon, ob sich nochmal TST-R lohnt, und Service kostet sicherlich fast soviel wie ein neuer aus Taiwan per ebay (rund 230â¬).


----------



## felixh. (27. Juni 2013)

Weiß jemand wie der Manitou Swinger im 6-7 Point funktionieren würde?
Weil das wäre die Alternative zum Roco TST-R bzw Monarch RC3 mit Lockout.

Und wenn dann lieber den Swinger Expert - oder den Swinger Pro Dual Can Lockout?
Preislich wären die kaum teurer als Roco, und billiger als der RC3


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slidedown (27. Juni 2013)

Weiß zufällig jemand was für ne Federhärte ich bräuchte:

wiege 75kg fahrfertig, 6 point, 222 x 70

Apropos, braucht man eigentlich bei 222x63 und 222x70 verschiedene Federhärten?


----------



## felixh. (27. Juni 2013)

Bei 63mm eher härter. 325 wär wohl optimal. 300 sollte für 70mm perfekt passen


----------



## slidedown (27. Juni 2013)

Super, danke. Hab zwar noch keines, aber irgendwann bestimmt. Nochmal wegen der Größe.
Bin 1,72 und hab eher längere Beine. Nehm ich da S oder M beim 6 point?
Einsatzbereich wäre eher runter aber auch wieder hoch. Seltener mal ne kleine Tour.


----------



## sommer (19. Juli 2013)

Mein 6point befindet sich gerade wieder im Aufbau.
Wurde komplett entlackt und hat neue Lager bekommen....


----------



## Kaesebroetchen (19. Juli 2013)

Schick!
Schaut echt gut aus!


----------



## slidedown (27. Juli 2013)

So, hab mir jetzt ein 2009er 6 point in M gekauft und will den Lenkwinkel flacher machen.
Ich glaube, dass das der richtige Steuersatz ist oder: 
http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/20-degree-ec44---ec44---angle-headset-89-p.asp

Steuerrohrlänge sollten nach meiner Messung 13cm sein.

Wäre nett, wenn das jemand bestätigen könnte, bevor ich mir was falsches bestelle.
thx


----------



## Snap4x (29. Juli 2013)

@sommer
du hast mich voll inspiriert 
Weil nächste Gabel wird wieder schwarz und da passt der weiße Lack nicht so ganz.
Schwarz + Raw =


----------



## slidedown (5. August 2013)

hat zufällig jemand ne Reibahle mit der man das Sitzrohr von 30.0 auf 30.9 aufreiben kann?


----------



## CS91 (6. August 2013)

Leute ich brauche eure Hilfe.
Die Achse der unteren Dämpferaufnahme hat Spiel bekommen. 

Da ist nix mehr zu retten. Hat jemand eine Idee wo ich so ein Teil her bekomme? Ist ja doch sehr speziell. evtl. kann das jemand drehen?

Gruß Claus


----------



## MarcoW. (6. August 2013)

http://www.jaeger-motorsport.de/Fahrradseite/Schrauben-MTB/M-1-bis-M-12-Titan-natur::828.html

da hab ich meine her 

Länge macht der gute Mann auch individuell, einfach ne Mail schreiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## felixh. (6. August 2013)

ersetzen mit Enduro Shock Needle bearing kit, oder bei Real World Cycling gibts noch sämtliche ERsatzteile für IronHorse.


----------



## CS91 (6. August 2013)

MarcoW. schrieb:


> http://www.jaeger-motorsport.de/Fahrradseite/Schrauben-MTB/M-1-bis-M-12-Titan-natur::828.html
> 
> da hab ich meine her
> 
> Länge macht der gute Mann auch individuell, einfach ne Mail schreiben



Vielen Dank für den Tipp! Weißt du welche man braucht?


----------



## MarcoW. (6. August 2013)

Hi, sry die Länge weiss ich nimmer!
War aber kein STandartmaß, einfach den alten Bolzen ausmessen und dem Herr Jäger dann ne MAil mit dem gewünschten Maß schicken.

Die haben grade aber soweit ich gesehen habe 2 Wochen Urlaub...ansonsten sind die echt fix und das Teil passt 100%


----------



## slidedown (20. August 2013)

Hi,

ich habe eine verstellbare Handreibahle zum aufreiben des Sitzrohrs zu verkaufen. Fast neu, nur
einmal gebraucht um das Sitzrohr eines 6 point von 30.0 auf 30.9 aufzureiben. Funktioniert einwandfrei
und ist noch ziemlich scharf. Einfach per pm bei mir melden.

Fotos gibt's dann nächste Woche, wenn's komplett aufgebaut ist


----------



## poo-cocktail (26. August 2013)

braucht jemand ein 6point Größe M?
Trenne mich schweren Herzens von meinem.
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/223043-ironhorse-6-point


----------



## Snap4x (27. August 2013)

Schade, ich dachte du hättest das hell Grüne 
Das will ich haben! Welcher Mod hatte es nochmal?
I love it! 
<3


----------



## poo-cocktail (27. August 2013)

Tobi hat das lime Grüne 6point DD


----------



## poo-cocktail (10. September 2013)

Da hier oftmals danach gefragt wird. Hätte einen Satz -2 Grad lagerschalen incl. Passenden canecreek lagern und konus für Das 6point übrig. Hat wer interesse?


----------



## Tobias (11. September 2013)

@Cr3ckb0t: Meines wird wohl abgelöst... aber ob ich es verkaufe weiß ich noch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tschud (19. September 2013)

@ poo cocktail: Was stellst du dir Preislich für den Steuersatz vor?

Julian


----------



## MukkiMan (19. September 2013)

passt der auch ins Sunday?


----------



## half-devil333 (14. Oktober 2013)

lieg ich richtig damit, dass der 6point rahmen ein 83er tretlager und einen 150er hinterbau hat? wenn ja, welches naben maß passt denn, denn das ganze hat doch vertikale ausfallenden?


----------



## slidedown (14. Oktober 2013)

richtig, 83er tretlager, 150er hinterbau. nabe ist ne 150x12. 12mm schraubachse oder schnellspanner.


----------



## blabla (22. Oktober 2013)

mal ein bisschen Action mit dem 7Point


----------



## MukkiMan (23. Oktober 2013)

cool und dann auch noch in meinem lieblingspark Warstein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## half-devil333 (25. Oktober 2013)

welche 83er kurbeln lassen sich auch mit 2 kettenblättern fahren? oder hat einer von euch das tretlagergehäuse mal abgedreht?


----------



## slidedown (25. Oktober 2013)

Z.B.: Race Face Atlas FR, FSA Gravity Gap/Light oder Sram X0 DH mit 2-fach Kurbelstern.

Es gibt auch 2-fach für 1-fach Kurbeln. Dabei ist das kleinere Kettenblatt am größeren
befestigt. Hersteller fällt mir nur grad nicht ein.

Ach ja, Hammerschmidt FR gibt's auch noch, aber ob das so ne gute Idee beim DW-Link ist
weiß ich auch nicht.

Diese Woche gibt's noch Fotos, versprochen


----------



## slidedown (26. Oktober 2013)

So, endlich mal ein Foto gemacht.


----------



## bikingarni (30. November 2013)

Neu sind: Kurbeln, Schaltwerk. Weiter auf der Wunschliste: Gabel und Sattelstütze. Traumhaft wäre es so ähnlich wie slidedowns Bike.

Wie immer: Diffuses Licht mag das Handy nicht. Ich bitte dies zu entschuldigen.


----------



## Snap4x (1. Dezember 2013)

Verkaufe mein 6point8 in M. Für Liebhaber abzugeben in einen sehr guten Zustand.
Will das nicht öffentlich im Bikemarkt rein machen, da es nicht irgendjemand bekommen sollte


----------



## Tobias (1. Dezember 2013)

@bikingarni Schöner, schlichter Aufbau! Nice 
 @half-devil333: Ich denke abdrehen is nich, da der Hinterbau zu breit ist für ne 73er Kurbel. Also sowohl Kettenlinie als auch die Konstruktion selbst.


----------



## slidedown (3. Februar 2014)

Hat zufällig jemand ein Schaltauge für ein 6 point bzw. 7 point übrig?


----------



## Tobias (3. Februar 2014)

Leider nein


----------



## tschud (8. Februar 2014)

Guten morgen. 

Gerade ist meine fsa Kurbel gekomme.
Dummerweise habe ich Modi nicht um den spacer für das kleiner Kb gekümmert. 
Hat jemand von euch zufällig einen über bzw weiß wo man die herbekommt?

Viele grüße
Julian


----------



## Tobias (8. Februar 2014)

Hey Julian, ich hab eine komplette Afterburner-Kurbel im Keller (inkl. Adapter) aber bin leider bis Ende Juni in Südafrika --> kann sie dir leider nicht zur Verfügung stellen :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marder (8. Februar 2014)

Hast ne pn ;-)

Ist jemand von euch zufällig auf der suche nach einem 2009er 6point in L mit dhx air? Sehr wenig gefahren und in unglaublich gutem zustand...


----------



## Brainman (3. März 2014)

2008er 7Point


----------



## MarcoW. (24. April 2014)

Mein 7Punkt hat am Montag seinen ersten Auslauf nach der Verjüngungskur bekommen 




 

hätte nie gedacht dass man nen 2 Grad flacheren Lenkwinkel dermaßen gravierend bemerkt


----------



## Tobias (24. April 2014)

sehr cool! Die -2° sind extrem wichtig bei jedem Ironhorse


----------



## MarcoW. (24. April 2014)

Sei bedankt!  Auf jeden Fall, wie hab ich´s nur die ganzen Jahre ohne ausgehalten  Fast wie ein neues Bike


----------



## Brainman (11. Mai 2014)

Hab meins ein wenig umgebaut


----------



## slidedown (12. Mai 2014)

Sehr geile Kiste!


----------



## Tobias (12. Mai 2014)

Extrem gut @Brainman


----------



## MarcoW. (13. Mai 2014)

Die Bikes werden schöner je älter sie sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CS91 (8. Juli 2014)

Hat jemand noch nen -2° Steuersatz rumliegen?


----------



## Tobias (8. Juli 2014)

Leider nein, nur schon montiert... :/


----------



## sommer (13. Juli 2014)

Folgend mein 6 Point, welches demnächst auch im Bikemarkt zu finden sein wird (schweren Herzens).
Sorry für die schlechte Qualität...


----------



## sommer (13. Juli 2014)

die andere Seite


----------



## Kaesebroetchen (8. September 2014)

slidedown schrieb:


> hat zufällig jemand ne Reibahle mit der man das Sitzrohr von 30.0 auf 30.9 aufreiben kann?



Von Hand ist das schon ganz schön Arbeit, wenn du das über ne ordentliche länge aufreiben willst... würde ich mir gut überlegen.
;-)


----------



## Kaesebroetchen (8. September 2014)

Habe ein schwarzes 6 point in gepflegtem Zustand mit DHX 5.0 Air in M abzugeben.
Bilder gerne auf Anfrage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slidedown (8. September 2014)

Kaesebroetchen schrieb:


> Von Hand ist das schon ganz schön Arbeit, wenn du das über ne ordentliche länge aufreiben willst... würde ich mir gut überlegen.
> ;-)


Hab mir bei ebay ne nagelneue Reibahle besorgt und damit das Sitzrohr von oben bis unten
aufgerieben. Hat schon etwas gedauert, hat sich aber auch gelohnt.


----------



## hundertklar (13. September 2014)

Hallo,

Bin neu hier im Forum und wollte mich hier gleich mal vorstellen. Mein Name ist Daniel und ich bin 21 Jahre alt.
Komm aus der Nähe von Nürnberg. Hauptberuflich arbeite ich als Schreiner.
Bin auch in dieser Sportart eher ein Neuling. Bis jetzt immer ein günstiges Fully von KTM gefahren. Aber eher um von A nach B zu kommen.
Jetzt wollte ich das ganze in eine etwas konkretere und professsionellere Bahn lenken.
Möchte mit dem Bike in Richtung Singletrail und Freeride gehen.
Mal sehen wie sich das entwickelt!

Aber mal zum wichtigen:
Mein Ironhorse 6.4 - gebraucht gekauft hier im Bikemarkt 

Rahmen: Ironhorse 6.4 160mm von 2009
Dämpfer: Fox DHX Air 3.0 
Kurbel: Race Face Atlas Freeride 170mm
Innenlager: Race Face DH 73mm
Pedale: Wellgo MG-1
Schaltwerk: SRAM X9
Schalthebel: SRAM X5
Kassette: Shimano XT 9-fach
Umwerfer: Shimano Saint
Kettenführung: Bionicon C-Guide
Bremsen: AVID Elixir 185mm
Sattelstütze: FSA FR-270
Sattel: WTB
Vorbau: Thomson Elite X4, 50mm
Lenker: Giant Contact 750mm, 19mm Rise
Griffe: Spezialized Lock-on
Laufräder: DT Swiss E540
Reifen: Maxxis Minion DH E 2,5

Würd mich mal interessieren was ihr zu der Aufstellung zu sagen habt.
Mir gings um eine Basis auf die ich aufbauen kann. aufrüsten kann ich jederzeit.



LG 
Daniel


----------



## Snap4x (13. September 2014)

Soviel ich weiß hat das 6point nur 150 mm Federweg hinten 

6 inches = 152.4 millimeters
6 Zoll = 152,4 mm
6" = 152,4 mm

Such dir was aus


----------



## Brainman (13. September 2014)

Hallo Daniel !

Willkommen, ich finde es schon mal sehr sympathisch das du mit einem Ironhorse durchstarten willst.
Die Grundlage ist erst mal nicht schlecht. Das einzige was ich auf die schnelle ändern würde ist der Dämpfer.
Die älteren Fox Air Dämpfer bringen es einfach nicht. Ich glaube das kannst du selber feststellen wenn du mal einen anderer Dämpfer verbaust. Ob nun Luft oder Federdämpfer ist Geschmacks Sache aber du wirst auf jeden Fall eine Verbesserung feststellen.
Die restlichen Anbauteile sind letztendlich eine Frage von Vorlieben und deinem Geldbeutel. So wie es jetzt ist kannst du auf jeden Fall erst mal fahren.

MfG


----------



## felixh. (13. September 2014)

Nein - es hat schon 160mm mit 222x63er Dämpfer. Mit 222x70mm Dämpfer sind dann 178mm...

Ich würde es immer mit 222x70 oder 215x63er fahren. Wobei 215x63 Tretlager schon sehr tief ist...


----------



## Snap4x (13. September 2014)

Meine Empfehlung: Marzocchi Roco TST-R
Stahlfederdämpfer den du komplett blockieren kannst


----------



## Brainman (13. September 2014)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> Soviel ich weiß hat das 6point nur 150 mm Federweg hinten
> 
> 6 inches = 152.4 millimeters
> 6 Zoll = 152,4 mm
> ...



Das 2009er hat 160mm Federweg am Heck (Vielleicht heißt es deswegen auch 6.4)


----------



## felixh. (13. September 2014)

Der geht wirklich gut im 6Point/7Point. Deutlich besser auf jeden Fall als ein CCDB Air CS! Wobei ohne Bergauffahren würde ich eher den Roco WC Stahl nehmen... Das TST-R ist etwas anfälliger als der WC. Meiner ist hin (müsste ihn zum Service einschicken - irgend eine Dichtung ist geplatzt).


----------



## Snap4x (13. September 2014)

War immer zufrieden mit meine MZ Dämpfer


----------



## Plumpssack (13. September 2014)

Ich fahre mein 6point mit 216mm Dämpfer und 150mm Revelation. Die Geometrie macht richtig Spass und man muss keine Angst haben irgendwas kaputt zu machen, obwohl man super überall hoch kommt und lange Touren fahren kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hundertklar (13. September 2014)

Danke schonmal für die Antworten.
Ja mir war klar dass ich das ein oder andere Teil auswechseln werde. Schau mich gleich mal nach nem Dämpfer um.

Nächstes Monat sollte einer drin sein  

Muss mich jetzt erstmal um nen Montageständer umsehen. Vielleicht bau ich mir da auch was feines. 
Werkstatt und Werkzeug ist das meiste vorhanden. Nur das eine oder andere Sepzialwerkzeug werd ich mir noch zulegen.


----------



## tschud (17. September 2014)

Hi, du kommst aus der nähe von Nürnberg?  Wo denn genau da? Ich komme zwar nicht direkt von dort, aber vielleicht ergibt sich ja dennoch mal was.
Jetzt noch eine Frage, auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass die schon beantwortet wurde: hat denn schonmal jemand einen Manitou Dämpfer gefahren und für gut befunden?  

Julian


----------



## MarcoW. (17. September 2014)

Jup, hier...Ich fahr nen Manitou Swinger 4 Way Coil, umgebaut von SPV auf Shimstack! Top Dämpfer kann ich nur sagen...zwar keine externe Druckstufenverstellung aber das Ding wurde eh beim Umbau so auf mich und meinen Rahmen eingestellt das ich die externe Verstellung nicht brauch!


----------



## Plumpssack (17. September 2014)

Habe einen Swinger Expert der geht einfach unvergleichlich viel besser als der standardmäßige DHX 5.


----------



## hundertklar (20. September 2014)

ja komm aus der nähe von nürnberg. Großhabersdorf um genau zu sein. Das liegt zwischen Nürnberg und Ansbach.


----------



## tschud (26. Oktober 2014)

Hi kurze Frage:

Wer hat von euch schonmal Lager am 6 Point getauscht und kann mir sagen, was da verbaut ist?
Bei mir ist das Hauptlager defekt, hat merklich spiel.
Von den Abmessungen scheint es ein 6902er Lager zu sein, (15x28x7mm).
Allerdings scheinen dass Sonderlager mit einer verlängerten Innenschale zu sein, kann das sein?
Wäre ziemlich stark, wenn mir hier jemand sagen könnte, was ihr verbaut habt und vielleicht sogar gleich eine günstige Bezugsquelle.

Danke im Vorraus, Julian


----------



## Brainman (26. Oktober 2014)

Jap, ist innen länger.
Bei mir sind Lager von "Enduro Bearings" verbaut (die sind glaube ich auch von Hause aus verbaut)
*6902 LLU MAX-E*
15mm x 28mm x 7/10
Hier bei uns:
http://www.riderzone.de/Enduro-Bearings-Kugellager/ABEC-3/Enduro-Bearings-Lager-6902-MAX-E.html
Oder in den USA:
http://www.enduroforkseals.com/id169.html
Da kommen noch 6,20 € Versand dazu.


----------



## tschud (4. November 2014)

Erstmal danke für die Hilfe,  hab bei Riderzone mal bestellt. Nen anderen hersteller habe ich leider nicht gefunden und finde 10€ für so einfache Lahr schon teuer. War da evtl jemand erfolgreicher als ich?


----------



## Da___Wid (5. Januar 2015)

Hallo,
Was für eine Gabelschaft Länge brauche ich bei einem point 4?  Wäre super wenn mir das jemand beantworten würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slidedown (5. Januar 2015)

Kommt auf Rahmengröße und Steuersatz an. Mein 2009er in Größe M hat ~13cm
Steuerrohrlänge. Verbaut sind externe Lagerschalen (Works Components -2°) und
der Gabelschaft hat ~18,5cm. Vorbau ist von PRO und ~4cm hoch. Keine Spacer.


----------



## Da___Wid (5. Januar 2015)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort,dann kann ich meine gabel ja behalten.Ich baue mir demnächst auch ein 6 point 4 auf, hatte nur bedenken wegen der Gabel.


----------



## Plumpssack (5. Januar 2015)

Da___Wid schrieb:


> Danke für die schnelle Antwort,dann kann ich meine gabel ja behalten.Ich baue mir demnächst auch ein 6 point 4 auf, hatte nur bedenken wegen der Gabel.


Hast du denn wirklich auch Größe M?


----------



## Da___Wid (5. Januar 2015)

Jep ist auch einer in größe m, und mein gabelschaft hat 18cm


----------



## Tobias (6. Januar 2015)

Liebe Leute - es ist so weit:





Mein geliebtes Ironhorse 6Point D.D. sucht einen neuen Besitzer... zu verkaufen ist der Rahmen (S/M) mit Vivid Air. Der Rahmen hat einige tiefe Lackkratzer und somit deutliche Gebrauchsspuren, ist aber an sich in bestem Zustand. Ein -2° Winkelsteuersatz ist montiert. Die Lager sind zuletzt in 2010 ersetzt worden, allerdings bin ich das Rad nach 2012 nicht mehr wirklich gefahren.

Optional kann ich passend dazu folgende Teile anbieten (Setpreise sind immer besser als Einzelpreise):

- DT Swiss Tricon 1950 LRS (kaum gefahren)
- DT Swiss 340 / EX 5.1 D LRS (viel gefahren, eine Delle hinten)
- Shimano Saint Kurbel (1-fach) (minimale Gebrauchsspuren)
- FSA Afterburner (2-fach) (deutliche Gebrauchsspuren)
- SDG iBeam Sattelstütze mit oder ohne SDF iFly Sattel
- Shimano Saint Bremsanlage (kaum Gebrauchsspuren)
- Hope Sattelklemme

--> Theoretisch wäre auch das gesamte Rad wie auf dem Foto zu sehen nur ohne Federgabel zu verkaufen!

Freue mich auf Anfragen von euch, bevor es in den Bikemarkt geht!


----------



## Da___Wid (21. Januar 2015)

Endlich fertig 
Keine Hightech Parts, aber für mich ist es ok.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobias (26. Februar 2015)

Braucht jemand den quasi neuen DT Swiss FX 1950er Tricon LRS für sein 6.Point? Hätte meinen abzugeben nachdem der Rahmen verkauft ist: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articles/view/551156


----------



## tschud (26. Februar 2015)

Was stellst du dir denn preislich vor für den lrs?


----------



## Tobias (26. Februar 2015)

@tschud  habe dir eine private Nachricht geschrieben


----------



## ma4kata (26. Februar 2015)

@*da_killerk* 

ich hab damals für mein 7point n schaltauge von der website geholt  http://schaltaugen-shop.de/index.php?lang=0&cl=search&searchparam=iron horse 6.&searchcnid=


----------



## Da___Wid (28. März 2015)

Hy 
Fährt einer von euch eine 180mm Gabel im 6point4? Oder andersrum gefragt sind die für den Rahmen zugelassen? 

Gruß


----------



## Tobias (29. März 2015)

Ich hatte schon einige Zeit eine 180er Fox 36 im Bike - hat keine Probleme gemacht.


----------



## klip83 (2. April 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

bin auf der Suche nach einer neuen Kefü (fahre Zweifach) für mein 7 Point von 06/07. Ich bin etwas Ratlos da ich eine für BB bräuchte. Im Moment habe ich eine Stinger drauf, leider verdreht diese sich von Zeit zu Zeit. Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar. 

Gruß
Kevin


----------



## MarcoW. (2. April 2015)

Hi,
fahre zwar einfach vorne aber hab mir einfach nen ISCG Adapter anstelle eines Spacers montiert! Hält ganz hervorragend und verdreht sich nix.. Somit hat man ein bisschen mehr Auswahl was die KeFü´s angeht und man ist nicht auf die BB Befestigung angewiesen

Gruß
MARCO


----------



## klip83 (2. April 2015)

Sehr cool, vielen Dank.

Das heisst ich bräuchte dann z.B. das http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...b29ef/Reverse-ISCG-Adapter-fuer-BB-Mount.html um evtl. diese http://www.ebay.de/itm/like/230924462637?lpid=106&chn=ps zu montieren?


----------



## MarcoW. (2. April 2015)

Musst aufpassen, da gibt es zwei Standards! ISCG 03 und ISCG 05. 

Der Adapter ist 05 und die Führung 03,auch ISCG old genannt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klip83 (2. April 2015)

Okay, habs gecheckt. 

Irgendwelche Tips/Erfahrungen welche ich nehmen kann?
Mir schwebt wie oben angegeben die MRP 2x oder die Blackspire Twinty 2x vor.
Die Meinungen gehen so auseinander wenn man sich mal so durch google liest, und ich bin noch verwirrter als vorher.


----------



## MarcoW. (2. April 2015)

Sehr schön 

Tut mir leid, bei zweifach möchte ich mich nicht aus dem Fenster lehnen... Vielleicht fragst das besser mal im Kaufberatungsthread


----------



## klip83 (2. April 2015)

Okay, das werde ich mal tun. 
Hast mir aber schon mal weitergeholfen. Danke dir. 

Gruß
Kevin


----------



## ma4kata (16. April 2015)

Welche dämpfer könnt ihr denn für das 7point empfehlen. Will eigentlich kein luftdämpfer. Ich sehe das n haufen leut mit nem MZ Rocco unterwegs sind. Teilt mal bitte eure dempfererfahrungen mit.


----------



## klip83 (16. April 2015)

Ich fahr ein MZ Rocco WC. Der geht echt super meiner Meinung nach. Hab mir letztes Jahr noch Huber Buchsen rein gemacht und ein wenig mit verschiedenen Federhärten experimentiert. Und bin jetzt vollkommen zufrieden.


----------



## MarcoW. (17. April 2015)

Hi,
hatte nen Manitou Swinger Coil mit entferntem SPV, Shimstack und intern angepasster Druckstufe.. fand ich ziemlich gut! Gibt es günstig  Revox taugt auch sehr gut.


----------



## felixh. (29. April 2015)

Rocco mit Stahl/Titan passt super zum 6Point/7Point. Der Rocco Luft WC hat mir dagegen gar nicht getaugt...


----------



## tschud (30. Juli 2015)

Ich hätte nen Rocco im Visier um es bissle aufzubohren in 220*70mm
Was denkt ihr was für eine Feder da realistisch sein könnte? ne 450 wäre dabei.

Ich wiege gute 90 Kilo naggich und es soll in Park gehen damit, also auch mal einen härteren Einschlag verkraften... Irgendwelche Ansätze, damit ich es einschätzen kann? Mein Gefühl sagt mir: könnte bissle hart sein... 

Julian


----------



## MarcoW. (30. Juli 2015)

@tschud 

http://www.tftuned.com/spring-calculator

mit dem Rechner hab ich sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht

Gruß
Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## felixh. (30. Juli 2015)

Zu viel. Max 425. ich denke aber 400. bei 160 wäre es anders.


----------



## tschud (30. Juli 2015)

Ok,

Hab ihm mal ein Angebot ohne Feder geamcht, mal schaun was zurück kommt. 100€ ohne Feder dürfte ein guter Preis sein, oder? Fast neu, wohl nur wenige Wochen gefahren.
Noch as anderes: tapered wird nur 1 Grad winkelabflachung gehen, oder habe ich da bei Works components einen übersehen?

Julian


----------



## felixh. (30. Juli 2015)

Roco TST-R oder WC? Beide gehen gut. Roco-R kann ich nichts zu sagen. Ich fand den TST-R klar am besten im 6-Point von allen Dämpfern die ich drinnen hatte. CCDB Air CS ist Schrott im Vergleich (im 6Point) - da man kein Setup findet was wirklich passt...


----------



## tschud (30. Juli 2015)

Wenn, dann wäre es ein Rocco TST-R, eine einstellbare Druckstufe ist mir dann doch wichtig. An einen CC habe ich garnicht gedacht, es reicht mir wenn ich so ein Abstimmungsmonster am Spectral habe


----------



## tschud (30. Juli 2015)

Hatt schonmal jmd nen fox dhx 4.0 oder vergleichbares drinne? Ich rede jetzt von der Stahlfederversion.

Jules


----------



## felixh. (30. Juli 2015)

Fox Van R - ging ganz okay - aber kein Vergleich mit dem Roco TST-R, obwohl der Van R ein Tune fürs 7Point hatte, und der Roco TST-R Stock kam... Roco TST-R ist einfach ein Staubsauger im 6Point. Gibt extrem viel Traktion und schluckt ohne Ende. Dafür etwas weniger Feeling vom Untergrund. Der Baron 2.5 vorne und hinten, und Traktion ohne Ende.... (leider bergauf halt dann auch zach mit dem 2.5er Baron).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (12. August 2015)

Hi,

auch wenn es etwas aus der Luft gegriffen ist wollte ich gerne meine Erfahrung zum Thema Sattelrohr aufreiben teilen, falls jemand gleiches plant. Den Aufwand habe ich betrieben, damit ich meine verstellbare Sattelstütze nutzen konnte,

Ich habe bei meinem 6.6 von 2009 von 30,00 mm auf 30,9mm mit einer verstellbaren Reibahle das Sattelrohr aufgerieben und dabei keine Probleme gehabt. 

Bei Fragen könnt ihr mir diese, gerne auch öffentlich für jedermann ersichtlich, stellen.


----------



## Tobias (12. August 2015)

sehr gut @Daddelmann - Danke für die Information. Hast du dann auch unten noch einen Leitungsausgang in das Innenlagerfrästeil gelegt? das würde sich ja an sich sehr anbieten und wäre sogar immer noch unabhängig vom Innenlager selbst.


----------



## tschud (12. August 2015)

Hallo,
da klinke ich mich auch mal ein: Habe dasselbe vor einem guten dreiviertel jahr getan - bisher noch keinerlei Probleme, gehe auch davon aus, dass da nix mehr kommt. Lediglich nicht sehr tief reingekommen bin ich mit der Handreibahle, für die Reverb bei meiner Beinlänge langts aber.
Loch für den Leitungsabgang habe ich nicht gebohrt, die Idee hat aber ihren Charm. Kam bei mir aber nicht in Frage, da ich von freunden eine reguläre Reverb auf den Geburtstag geschenkt bekommenh hatte.


----------



## Daddelmann (12. August 2015)

Zum Thema Eindringtiefe kann ich ähnliches bestätigen. Ich arbeite auch mit einer Handreibahle. Nach geschätzten 12 cm wurde das Rohr konisch oder vielleicht auch oval. Es war in den tieferen Bereichen notwendig mit geringeren Materialabrieb zu arbeiten, als im oberen Bereich. Schließlich machte ich mir die Arbeit und bin so tief, wie möglich.  Nach geschätzten 20cm wird das sattelrohr sehr weit und es ist kein aufreiben mehr notwendig. 

Schlussendlich habe ich etwa 75 min mit Pausen benötigt (drei mal 5'). Es war aber auch 30 Grad im Schatten warm.


----------



## slidedown (12. August 2015)

Hab ich auch so gemacht. Wie @Daddelmann sagt wird das Sitzrohr ab einer gewissen Tiefe weiter, mann muss also nicht bis ganz unten ausreiben.
Damit kann man dann auch ne normale Sattelstütze reinmachen und sie für den bikepark komplett versenken.


----------



## Daddelmann (12. August 2015)

Hi Tobias,

Einen leitungsausgang habe ich nicht gesetzt, weil ich einen außenliegenden Zug an meiner kindshock habe, aber ich würde es, sobald ich einen innenzug hätte  ich denke auch, dass es sich an der stelle anbieten würde


----------



## tschud (13. August 2015)

Bei mir war vielmehr das Problem, das die Reibahle nicht lang genug war - auch war bereits im ursprungszustand das Rohr nicht bis unten ausgerieben, so dass ich eine 40cm Stütze nicht vollständig versenken konnte.

Was habt ihr für Sitzrohrlänge? Bei mir ist es ein L-Rahmen - eventuell ergeben sich hierdurch unterschiede im Sattelrohr?


----------



## Daddelmann (13. August 2015)

Ich fahre einen M-Rahmen. Das Problem mit der zur Kurzen Reibahle habe ich mir einem Verlängerungsstück aus dem Knarrenkasten gelöst. Bei herausziehen erwies sich das als etwas trickreich, aber mit etwas Geduld völlig in Ordnung.


----------



## speedfreak8484 (27. August 2015)

Moin Männers
bin seit nem jahr ca auch auf nem 7 point unterwegs. Erst als reiner parkaufbau mit 888 . funktioniert mmn ganz gut.
jetzt mit 66 sl ata 1..bissl gebastelt..sehr gute gabel..
zum dämpfer. .der xfusion hlr air ist wunderbar.und auch ein isx 6air war ok aber mit mix aus 5 er und 10er Öl bissl straff für meine n geschmack.aber im dh bzw park wenn einmal im betrieb gings.
wollt mal fragen ob mir einer ne reibahle vk oder leihen kann..
gern auch 0176 30570346
ridets on


----------



## jonnydarocca (28. August 2015)

Anbei ein paar Bilder von meinem 7Point Enduro Aufbau.













Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Bike, von ACC Touren über Enduro-Rennen bis Park und DH Rennen macht das Teil alles mit- ohne das ich irgendwas umbauen muss.
Alle Daumen hoch.

Hier gibts noch mehr Bilder: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/u/91742

Gruß, Jo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jonnydarocca (30. August 2015)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> auch wenn es etwas aus der Luft gegriffen ist wollte ich gerne meine Erfahrung zum Thema Sattelrohr aufreiben teilen, falls jemand gleiches plant. Den Aufwand habe ich betrieben, damit ich meine verstellbare Sattelstütze nutzen konnte,
> 
> Ich habe bei meinem 6.6 von 2009 von 30,00 mm auf 30,9mm mit einer verstellbaren Reibahle das Sattelrohr aufgerieben und dabei keine Probleme gehabt.



Hi!
Ich habe ebenfalls mein Sitzrohr für die Verwendung einer Reverb aufgerieben.
Allerdings habe ich eine Ø31mm Reibahle verwendet, da keine verstellbare zur Hand war.
Trotz des eigengentlich 0,1mm zu großen Durchmessers, funktioniert die Sache ebenfalls problemlos.
Das Sitzrohr hat eine Wandstärke von 2,5mm, wenn man hier um 0,5mm reduziert, sollte dies aus meiner Sicht keine Probleme bereiten.

Gruß, Jo


----------



## hundertklar (25. Oktober 2015)

Servus!
Hätte da mal ne Frage zu den -2° Steuersätzen

Hat nicht jemand zufällig rumfliegen oder? Oder kann mir sagen wo ich einen herbekomme?

Danke


----------



## MarcoW. (25. Oktober 2015)

hundertklar schrieb:


> Servus!
> Hätte da mal ne Frage zu den -2° Steuersätzen
> 
> Hat nicht jemand zufällig rumfliegen oder? Oder kann mir sagen wo ich einen herbekomme?
> ...



Hi, also ich hab meinen hier gekauft...alles bestens und absolut Spitzenqualität

http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/20-degree-headcups-8-c.asp

Gruß Marco

Edit: du brauchst den hier wenn du ne 1 1/8er GAbel fahren willst 2.0 Degree ZS49 - ZS49 - 'Traditional' 1.5" Reducer Headset. - SET 3: 116-122mm


----------



## hundertklar (31. Oktober 2015)

Hallo,

mir wurde mein Ironhorse 6.4 geklaut.
Normalerweiße ist es bei uns im Keller, nur eine einzige Nacht hab ichs in meiner Werkstatt stehen gehabt weil ich was daran gemacht hab.
Die scheune war abgesperrt und das Tor wurde aufgebrochen. Das seltsame ist dass in meiner Werkstatt auch recht viel wertvolles Werkzeug ist. Festool Maschinen. Die wurden nicht angerührt. Ging anscheinend nur um mein Bike! Geklaut in 90613 Großhabersdorf

Ich könnte kotzen.

Hab grad kein anderes Bild... such aber gleich noch ein aktuelleres raus.
Mittlerweilen war ne Rock Shox Boxxer RC von 2012 verbaut. auch eine neue Sram PG970 Kassette.
Ein neues Hope Kettenblatt. und der Bashguard war nicht montiert...
Am oberrohr sind nach ungefähr 10/12CM 2 kleine Lackabplatzer

Falls ihr was seht, würde mich sehr freuen wenn ihr euch bei mir meldet...

Bisschen weiter vorne ist auch mein kleiner Vorstellungsthread von dem Fahrrad. Wie kann ich darauf verlinken?

Danke


----------



## SundayR1D3R (15. November 2015)

sowas ist immer mist. denen gehören die foten abgehackt. aber schau dich bei dir im dorf um.. wird sicher noch irgendwo da sein. nen kumpels bike wurde geklaut.. im endeffekt hatte es der Nachbar 




schon etwas älteres bild. bike wird gerade gewartet/überarbeitet nach 4jahren missbrauch.


----------



## speedfreak8484 (15. November 2015)

Hallo
Wunderbar  das Horst über mir..
Kurze frage..am hinterbau..dem unterem Lager welches  mit dem DW links verbunden ist..gibts  da passcheiben zwischen Lager im hinterbau und dem link?bei mir War da Luft und ich hab mir aus pe Scheiben geschliffen..aber auf Dauer muss das ordentlich  sein ☺
Gruß aus Leipzig


----------



## SundayR1D3R (19. November 2015)

eigtl sind die innen ringe der lager breiter. so das du da keine scheiben brauchst.
wenn du normale lager nimmst.. brauchst du natürlich distanzscheiben. die man sich aber irgendwo passig drehen lassen müßte.


----------



## speedfreak8484 (19. November 2015)

Danke.
Grad mal  den liteville 601 test gelesen samt der kommentare.
Da bin echt froh das horse  zu haben.hattes schon mit doppelbrücke und schwerem dh los jetzt mit Tales 36 180mm und leichtem lrs.es kann iwie alles obwohl schon fast antik ist.
Ken winkelsteuersatt würde ja glatt noch testen..
Kann hier leider keine Fotos laden vom Handy aus.


----------



## SundayR1D3R (19. November 2015)

ja hab ich auch gelesen ..liteville ist halt total veraltet und teschnich auch Nix besonderes. und das war es schon als es noch neu war 
ja klar.. 6-7point und Sunday sind über alles erhaben  ..DW-Link ebend 
was hat das alter damit zutun? ..wurde damals seiner zeit weit vorraus konstruiert. und das gute ist auch noch das sie eines der besten Alu sorten genommen haben in ner vernünftigen wandstärke. hab damals rahmen in einer saison bis max zwei zerstört bekommen.. das Sunday fahr ich jetzt seit 2009. 6point seit 2011 ..sagt doch schon alles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedfreak8484 (20. November 2015)

Hier mal als leichtaufbau


----------



## speedfreak8484 (20. November 2015)

Etwas schwerer..


----------



## Daddelmann (17. April 2016)

Ich zeige euch dann auch gerne einmal mein 6.6

Rahmen: Ironhorse 6.6 von 2009 Größe M
Gabel: Rock Shox Pike RCT3 150mm 2014 Tapered
Dämpfer: Rock Shox Vivid R2C 216mm 2014
Laufradsatz: ZTR Arch EX 26" auf Atomlab Pimplight 150x12 und Novatec Superlight 100x15 (1675g)
Bremsen Avid Code 203mm Vo. u. Hi.
Steuersatz: Hope 1.5", EC44/40 unten u. 1.1/8", ZS44/28.6 oben
Vorbau: FSA Gravity light 60mm 1.1/8"
Lenker: Crankbrothers Cobalt 31.8mm 780mm 5mm rise
Sattelstütze: Kindshock I950 R 30,9mm 
Kurbel: Shimano Saint 83mm u. 170mm
Shimano Schaltung 2x9 mit 34er Kassette
Reifen: Schwalbe Fat Albert 26x2,4" UST
Pedale:

Gesamtgewicht: 15,2 kg


----------



## felixh. (17. April 2016)

Schön und geil zu fahren waren/sind die 6/7Point einfach. Nur ist mir inzwischen einfach der Reach viel zu klein. Dein Aufbau ist echt edel für so einen alten Rahmen.

Trotzdem außergewöhnlich wie modern das 6Point ist - wenn man bedenkt dass es ja quasi einfach nur ein 7Point mit dünneren Rohrstärken - entwickelt im Jahr 2003 ist. -2° Angleset rein - und bis auf Reach ist es modern und effizient. Dazu noch recht leicht.


----------



## Tobias (17. April 2016)

felixh. schrieb:


> Schön und geil zu fahren waren/sind die 6/7Point einfach. Nur ist mir inzwischen einfach der Reach viel zu klein.



Absolut. Wenn es etwas länger gewesen wäre hätte ich keine Sekunde überlegt es zu verkaufen.

@Daddelmann Schöner Aufbau!


----------



## speedfreak8484 (18. April 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedfreak8484 (18. April 2016)

Hier mal meins..mit zarten 14.6 kg..finds eigentlich nicht zu kurz in m bei 184. Ist aber sicherlich auch Geschmackssache. Das sunday ist in m leider sehr kurz.wenn man beide nebeneinander stellt wirds deutlich. 
Falls jmd eine reibahle zum ausleih hätte, wäre ich sehr dankbar.kann zb dafür nen ölwechsel b ner gabel oä anbieten..


----------



## tschud (30. Juni 2016)

Hallo liebe Leute,

Es ist soweit, ich werde vermutlich mein Sixpoint 6 verkaufen. Ich fahre es zu wenig und bei meiner finanziellen Situation kann ich es nicht rechtfertigen ein Radel nur im Keller stehen zu lassen.

Fakten zu dem Rad, die von der Serie Abweichen:
- Xt Bremsen von 2013
- Antrieb relativ Neu mit SLX Hebeln + Schaltwerk sowie FSA Gravity Light Kurbel (ca halbes Jahr alt, seit Einbau wenig gefahren)
- Manitou Revox als Dämpfer. ca halbes Jahr alt.
- Truvativ Boobar
- Rock Shox Reverb (Habe hier das Sattelrohr von 30,0 auf 30,9mm aufgerieben, jedoch nicht komplett durch, bei kurzen Beinen muss evtl noch etwas nachgearbeitet werden um die Stütze weit genug versenken zu können.

Leider sind auch noch einige Baustellen an dem Rad zu beheben:
- Die Federgabel ist das größte Problem: hier hat das Casting spiel bzw. sind die Buchsen ausgeschlagen und ich habe die Schraube am Casting auf de Reverbseite samt Versteller verloren.
- Ebenso fehlt der Versteller der Lowspeed Druckstufe.
- Generell müsste man die Gabel entweder ersetzen oder eine Lyrik oder Domain zum ausschlachten finden - dann ist die wieder gut.
- Die hintere Felge müsste ersetzt werden, leider lässt dieses sich nicht mehr zentrieren, dafür ist der Schlag zu groß. Oder ein günstiges gebrauchtes Hinterrad beschaffen

Kein Problem, aber erwähnen sollte ich es: Am DW link habe ich einen neuen Bolzen drehen müssen, da dieser beim Lagerwechsel leider kaputt ging.

Ansonsten ist der Zustand gebraucht, Kratzer und Lackabrieb finden sich reichlich. Dellen oder Risse sind mir aber nicht bekannt.


Wenn jemand Interesse haben sollte, freue ich mich über PNs. Auch sind Ideen was ich dafür noch verlangen kann gerne gesehen, gerne auch das per PN. Teilverauf kommt für mich grundsätzlich auch in Frage.
Für Bilder müsst ihr euch leider noch eine gute Woche gedulden, bis ich das nächste mal zuhause bin.

Liebe Grüße

Julian


----------



## Snap4x (1. Juli 2017)

Bin auf der Suche nach einen 6. oder 7.


----------



## burning_bully (1. Juli 2017)

hätte ein 6Point in M zu verkaufen

rahmen entlackt, raw grösse m,
dtswiss ex 1750 laufräder 
dämpfer fox dhx 3.0 air
gabel fox 36 160mm
schaltung 2x10 mit shiftguide
bremse shimano xt (fast neu, muss nur mal entlüftet werden)
ansonsten nur top teile von raceface und sram.
Gewicht ca. 14.5kg
mach mir einfach einen preisvorschlag.
Bei Interesse gibt's gerne weitere Infos und Fotos 

gruss tim


----------

